# January 2013...What Did YOU Buy This Week? (Hair Care Edition)



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year Glamazons! Well, amazing Ladies, wishing you all a Blessed & Prosperous 2013

I am sure you'll fulfill each of your Personal & Professional Goals in the New Year.

Fresh Start and a Chance to Re-Calibrate.

So, what will YOU Buy This Week to start your new year off right?????

My 1st Purchase of the Year was:

Njoi's Herbal Hairdressing (today) 25% Sale 1 day only

And You????????????


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

Luv Naturals-
Condition Triple Love con
Luv Me-leave in
......................................

BBB-
Sweet Detangle Hair Milk
Herbal Rich Hair Oil
.......................................

HoneyChile Hair Love-
Hibicus Cream Dc

......................................

Qhemet-
Burdock Root ButterCream
Amla Olive Heavy Cream
......................................

NBD-
SunFlower Hair Mask Deep Treatment 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sammy214 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just got:
GNC Hair, Skin & Nails
Coconut Oil Capsules
and ordered a Clarisonic Mia 2

Time to get hair and body back on track.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

Bumping..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2013)

2 boxes of Hair color (used one tonight)
100 plastic conditioning caps
a mirror
2 Silk Elements Treatment
2 Cotton Coils
3 Perm Rods sets


----------



## daddy89 (Jan 1, 2013)

Joico moisture recovery shampoo and conditioner


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing, nada, zilch     .


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing yet!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, my nothing, nada, zilch didn't last long .

@IDareT'sHair@Lita,@Toy, I got some Broccoli Hair Oil Cream from Saravun. Her shop is back open.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

I joined the use up your stash...Will be replacing staples..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

nothing yet...waiting for my rewards to come from vitamin shoppe and before the month is out i have to head to the salon for a flatiron and trim, haven't trimmed/dusted since mid-october.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> I joined the use up your stash...Will be replacing staples..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Where is that post? I really need to join. When does it start, cause I saw you purchased something today??? .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

@Coffee

I got the notification that Saravun is open. 

I may get some Castor Creme. At least 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> Luv Naturals-
> Condition Triple Love con
> Luv Me-leave in
> ......................................
> ...


 
@Coffee

I wanna see her list!  This is from today @Lita

I know I ain't joining nothing like that right now. 

First & foremost, because I can't see myself making a list...

*pulls up a chair and waits on Coffee's & Lita's list*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 1, 2013)

@Lita... is BBB having a sale? I wouldn't mind trying her dc.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 1, 2013)

Today I bought, 
-Organix Brazilian Keratin Therapy conditioner
-Organix Coconut conditioner
-Coconut oil
-Organic Natural Wig & Weave conditioner


----------



## Toy (Jan 1, 2013)

Coffee,I need some broccoli hair oil cream too. I like that cream.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Coffee
> 
> I wanna see her list! This is from today @Lita
> 
> ...


 

IDareT'sHair, I bes confused. What list are you referring too?  Your staples list? I don't have a staples list....duh!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 1, 2013)

I like broccoli  but I am not buying anything hair related   And I think I am going to join Lita over in the use up your stash forum.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Where is that post? I really need to join. When does it start, cause I saw you purchased something today??? .



Coffee lol..Hi!For me it started today...lol

*I'm going to use up my samples first..Then move up..Some items I gave away,other items are boxed to go..

Will try to stick with staples..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Coffee
> 
> I wanna see her list!  This is from today @Lita
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Lol...I'm too shame to show my list..lol..For know,I'm going for-using up my samples..Got a lot of them..CR will be next..I'm not repurchasing her.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I like broccoli  but I am not buying anything hair related   And I think I am going to join Lita over in the use up your stash forum.



cutenss Hi! Come on over....The kids call me the in-house BSS..lol

*Im starting with my samples first..Then I'll move up to other things..

*What I will be buying this month is more henna,I only have 50grms left & that's not enough for my hair..Looking at the red raj...
*Shea Moisture Kids detangle poo..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> @cutenss Hi! Come on over....The kids call me the in-house BSS..lol
> 
> *Im starting with my samples first..Then I'll move up to other things..
> 
> ...


 

OMG, I'm not supposed to list ALL of the products I have am I?


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2013)

Coffee said:


> OMG, I'm not supposed to list ALL of the products I have am I?



Coffee Hi! I'm doing it as I go..Have wayyyy to much to list..

Didn't list anything yet,will talk about the samples I'm using up..The first to go.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Jan 1, 2013)

Silk Elements Condish in the green jar
Cantu Shea Butter for Natural Hair moisturizing curl activator creme


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> @Coffee Hi! I'm doing it as I go..Have wayyyy to much to list..
> 
> Didn't list anything yet,will talk about the samples I'm using up..The first to go.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita, I don't even have any samples of anything to use up .


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 1, 2013)

- Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier-where has then been all my life????
- 4 oz Gleau  this is the only oil that works for me
- infinity satin lined scarf from Hatsome


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Where is that post? I really need to join. When does it start, cause I saw you purchased something today??? .



Can't wait to see your stash!!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 1, 2013)

Lita said:


> @cutenss Hi! Come on over....The kids call me the in-house BSS..lol
> 
> *Im starting with my samples first..Then I'll move up to other things..
> 
> ...


 
Lita, I received 3 grams of red raj today; can't wait to try it.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Saravun - 3 castor oil cremes


----------



## Toy (Jan 2, 2013)

2 broccoli hair oil creams.


----------



## arabicfrizz (Jan 2, 2013)

In the last couple of days I purchased:

1.) One n Only Argan Oil Moisture Repair Conditioner (my staple conditioner -- LOVE this and also use it as my leave-in)
2.) One 'n Only Argan Oil Restorative Mask
3.) Pretty AnntoiNet silk bonnet, silk scarves, and silk beanie
4.) Biolage Smoothing Shampoo (a personal favorite staple product)
5.) jilbere de Paris Ergo-Grip 5 1/2" Shear (to trim my own hair at home in the future)


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered a new wig today- Model Model Mel. Hope I like it!


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Lita, I received 3 grams of red raj today; can't wait to try it.



Coffee Give a review...I like hearing about different results.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I purchased the Hydratherma line in Goldsboro, NC.  I didn't feel like waiting for it to be delivered in DC, so I drove 30 minutes to some beauty supply and purchased it.  The prices were cheaper in da store than online. 

Oh, non-hair related, but imma hafta detox when I get back home. I haven't worked out since I've been here chile...been too busy eatin chopped bbq, hush puppies, some green stuff called "salad". I calls it fake collards lololol

And i asked the lady could I have a hairstylist discount. She gave me 15 percent off. No, im not a stylist lolololol


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Soultincals 20% till Jan 5th code-happy2013


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## veesweets (Jan 2, 2013)

Curly Kinks CurlycueRenew sample from Sage
Silk Dreams Shea What
Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding
Silk Dreams Nourish oil 
Tea rinse blend of organic hibiscus, horsetail, nettle, sage, and marshmallow root from DirtyDivaSoaps on etsy..anyone ever ordered from them before?  It was 4 tea bags for $5, thought I'd give it a try


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 2, 2013)

Soutanicals 20% off sale: 

Happy Sorrell Knappylicious Kink Drink 8 oz. (Leave In/Modified LOC Method)
Mango Dip Detangling Slip 8oz. (Summer Moisturizer)

And I may go back for mo'


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Nu-Gro 40% off till Jan 8th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 2, 2013)

Hot rods
Hair cutting scissors


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 2, 2013)

A hard hat dryer
Some plastic caps for dc'ing
Bobby pins
Spritz bottle
Satin bonnet
Tea tree oil
Hair pick
Hair clips (for sectioning, etc.,)


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 2, 2013)

Soultanicals - Marla Muru moisture guru


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2013)

Coffee come on over to the use up your stash challenge   We would be glad to have you.

Lita that is fine, we prefer you to come on in, and when your ready you can list your stash 

IDareT'sHair  come on in when your ready


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Lita said:


> Nu-Gro 40% off till Jan 8th..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita - that is a good line.  I've used the sulfate free shampoo, moisturizing conditioner, spray with moisturizer and da new alcohol free spray along with their liquid oil and grease. That stuff really does work. You'll see thickness first before growth. 

The sulfate free shampoo doesn't sud, but it really softens the hair. If one is relaxed, it works very well. 

I noticed they sold that line while I was in NC, but they didn't have the sale in store. 

The spray with moisturizer is good. You don't need to spray a lot. Just a mist and ur set!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

JJamiah

I'll cheer ya'll on from the side-lines.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> I'll cheer ya'll on from the side-lines.


 
I think I'll be with IDareT'sHair sittin on the side-lines.

JJamiah, listing my stash would cause major harm to me .


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2013)

Coffee you can list it when your ready, and just list what you use up, as you use them up.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 2, 2013)

JJamiah, okay, that's much better .


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Ordered these for my business so I can start making samples and test out various combos. 

Got the following oils from from nature with love:

16oz Baobab
16oz Buriti
16oz Pracaxi
16oz Manketti
16oz Pracaxi
16oz Andiroba


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Coffee you can list it when your ready, and just list what you use up, as you use them up.



JJamiah Coffee Hi! That's what I'm doing,listing as I go..My sample stash is going down,don't have to much left...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl I used Nu-Gro spray moisturizer before,worked ok...I liked it for spring weather.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> Ordered these for my business so I can start making samples and test out various combos.
> 
> Got the following oils from from nature with love:
> 
> ...



southerncitygirl I wish you much luck with your business..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jan 3, 2013)

x2 Taliah waajid protective mist bodifier
Hair clips 
Croc style sectioning clips


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Lita

thanks so much i have a whole bunch more stuff to order. i'll be inboxing you IDareT'sHair, EnExitStageLeft and a few other folks real soon with details.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 3, 2013)

Queen Helen's Cholesterol


----------



## Coffee (Jan 3, 2013)

Another order from Saravun, Shea Butter & Broccoli cream~.
Also ordered the book "Ten Easy Steps to Transitioning".

From Qhemet:

Burdock Root Butter Cream 
Castor & Moringa Softening Serum


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 3, 2013)

Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream (First time ordering it!!! Can't wait to use it after so many positive reviews)


----------



## g.lo (Jan 3, 2013)

not hair related, but I bought a nutribullet!


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> Lita
> 
> thanks so much i have a whole bunch more stuff to order. i'll be inboxing you IDareT'sHair, EnExitStageLeft and a few other folks real soon with details.



southerncitygirl Yes,keep us posted...Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I had to have some horsetail butter from BBB on etsy and 2 different deep conditioners and the herbal cleanser from Naturalle grow. That should hold me until Claudie's has a sale.I do have to get the wheat germ oil.....


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jan 3, 2013)

Re-stocked on Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Shampoo
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Shampoo and DC Treatment


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 3, 2013)

L'Oreal Evercreme Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 3, 2013)

MN 4% and ORS Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2013)

Saravun
x1 Castor Hair Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 3, 2013)

Naturalle Grow - Slippery Elm DC


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 4, 2013)

Macadamia natural healing oil
AND some makeup


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought Crece Pelo conditioner since my normal conditioner is running low.   Wanted to try a dominican product I've never used before, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 4, 2013)

From Pandora's Box:

Savannah Hair Therapy Shea Butter Treatment Masque 16.9 oz​ 

Etsy:​ 

Horsetail & Avocado Hair Cream












NaturelleGrow - Intense Deep Conditioning Treatment 16oz​


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2013)

16 oz. Avocado Truffle Hair Milk from HoneyChileHairLove


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 4, 2013)

SM purification masque from target
Brags ACV
Bentonite clay
Almond oil


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2013)

1lb of rose petals


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

Shea moisture restorative conditioner (may return this tho )
Nubian heritage indian hemp and tamanu grow an strengthen masque x2
Hairitage hydrations Jar of Joe
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir 
Soultanicals: Marula Muru moistue guru, knot sauce,  dash the ash body balm, wrappers delight hydrating kink drink


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2013)

@Babygrowth

.... Soultanicals has some funny/cute names. Please make sure you give a review when you receive them.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I know right! Lol! That's why I had to buy them. I want to get the afro love scalp rub to eventually...  but I will definitely review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2013)

@Babygrowth

I have the Knot Sauce. It Smells amazing!  

I had a Cart with:

Marula Muru Mango Max
Curl Elastic DC'er 
Kink Drink (Sorrell)
Fluffalicious

Didn't hit PayNah.

ETA:  Also give me a review of the Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp DC'er.  I also have x2 of those.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

My next cart will have the Mango dip, curl elastic DC, scalp rub and maybe the plaitnum roots oil! Lol. But I'm not pressed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2013)

Babygrowth

I heard that Mango Dip was good too!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

I really hope it is. IDareT'sHair

I got a shipping notifification for my Hair trigger already!!! I'm super uber excited for this one! I've been wanting this and that jar of joe for a long time!


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Shea moisture restorative conditioner (may return this tho )
> Nubian heritage indian hemp and tamanu grow an strengthen masque x2
> Hairitage hydrations Jar of Joe
> Hair Trigger Growth Elixir
> Soultanicals: Marula Muru moistue guru, knot sauce,  dash the ash body balm, wrappers delight hydrating kink drink



Babygrowth Why do you want to return Shea moisture?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 4, 2013)

Lita No reason. I didn't have that emotional connection to it like I do/did all of my other hair purchases  I know... makes no sense...


----------



## Tonto (Jan 4, 2013)

I ordered some castor oil and some henna a few days ago. I'm excited! My castor oil came in the mail but I'm still waiting for the henna


----------



## Stormy (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful Beginnings Ouchless Detangler for kids. It's supposed to be a really good detangler for natural hair. In the future I plan to use it right before straightening.


----------



## tequilad28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just ordered coconut transition creme and pumpkin spice leave in conditoner by DB


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2013)

NaturelleGrow Mango and Coconut water DCer, Slippery Elm Dcer

Currently trying to decide on if i want to get more deep conditioners or a heat cap/hard top dryer. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

Silk dreams vanilla silk DC (I'm really, really excited about this one!)


----------



## ConstanceEcrivain (Jan 5, 2013)

Karen's Body Beautiful Sweet Ambrosia
Qhemet Bioloiogics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## Tangles (Jan 5, 2013)

I ordered some MN and emu oil.  They both have served me well in the past.


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Lita No reason. I didn't have that emotional connection to it like I do/did all of my other hair purchases  I know... makes no sense...



Babygrowth I understand..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2013)

Premium liquid coconut oil
Aubrey Organics HSR
Eucalyptus Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 5, 2013)

Kerastase thermique anti usure (conditioner)

Hicks edges total transformations (wayyy better than the knock-offs)

16+ oz Oyin's Honey Hemp condish

Oyin's burnt sugar pomade

Wild woozle Tiare pomade

Elucence Moisture balancing condish


Curlmart had better not play with me...keep in mind i'm a pj...and I'm sensitive about my ****.


----------



## demlew (Jan 5, 2013)

Castor oil
SE Megasilk DC
Organix Weightless Hydrating Oil Mist (Coconut)
Organix Morocccan Argan Creme conditioner


----------



## kbnax (Jan 5, 2013)

Sally's has a good sale going on right now. I got:

2 SE moisturizing trmt
2 GVP conditioning balm
ASIAM coconut cowash (tried this today on my daughter and will probably go get some more)

Also stopped by the $ store and got 2 soybean/olive oil mixes


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh,and I just got some Miss Jessie's Pilow Soft Curls from target and I; have a Sik Dreams cart ready to go...every dang time i come over here messing with yall I  go broke...smdh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

JerriBlank

We missed You! Gone & Haul


----------



## Lita (Jan 5, 2013)

JerriBlank said:


> Kerastase thermique anti usure (conditioner)
> 
> Hicks edges total transformations (wayyy better than the knock-offs)
> 
> ...



JerriBlank I hope you get your package..These vendors need to stop playing.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 5, 2013)

keracare naturals hair milk
back combing brush - for wigs


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> We missed You! Gone & Haul


 
I'm hauling like a sumbeotch
My excuse is that I'm moving this month and I need to take only new staples with me to my new place so I won't have to use up space on old products I don't like. Makes sense to me.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 5, 2013)

Lita said:


> @JerriBlank I hope you get your package..These vendors need to stop playing.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Thank you!!!
My fingers are hovering over that "dispute" button and it's only been like 3 days. Lol. They better come correct!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

@JerriBlank

I ordered recently from Curlmart. 

Even tho' it took longer than it use to, it arrived w/o incident.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> I ordered recently from Curlmart.
> 
> Even tho' it took longer than it use to, it arrived w/o incident.



I was just about to say this same thing. I remember Curlmart used to come in just a few days. 

I bought some Njoi this week and it shipped already 

GRO balm
HIBISCUS HAIR CREAM
TEA RINSES

....and my Soultanicals from 12/16 arrived today.  Can't wait to try everything!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> I was just about to say this same thing. *I remember Curlmart used to come in just a few days.*


 
Brownie518

Exactly.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got my Bel Nouvo Coco Castor pudding


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Emtage Hair Silktáge Rejuvenating Styling Serum, 1oz. (from Iherb): I will be using this for my flat iron sessions . 

HoneyChileHairLove Hair Nectar Leave In, 8 oz.: I wasn't going to get this, but I placed a order on the Thursday and it shipped Friday..so..I had too. That is just beyond EXCELLENT! 

If NaturelleGrow releases their $24.95 or $29.95 (whichever price it is) 16 oz. Cleansing Condish and DC DUO, I'll be getting that as well. I'm trying to go ahead and stock my cleansing condish's for the summer .


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Emtage Hair Silktáge Rejuvenating Styling Serum, 1oz. (from Iherb): I will be using this for my flat iron sessions .
> 
> HoneyChileHairLove Hair Nectar Leave In, 8 oz.: I wasn't going to get this, but I placed a order on the Thursday and it shipped Friday..so..I had too. That is just beyond EXCELLENT!
> 
> If NaturelleGrow releases their $24.95 or $29.95 (whichever price it is) 16 oz. Cleansing Condish and DC DUO, I'll be getting that as well. I'm trying to go ahead and stalk my cleansing condish's for the summer .



@enexitstageft
Naturellegrow has that conditioner combo now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

I got my NaturelleGrow Duo: Thanks Beamodel

1 16 oz. Herbal Cleansing Condish
1 16 oz. Slippery Elm, Marshmallow and cinnamon DC (I now have 3 of these )


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I got my NaturelleGrow Duo: Thanks Beamodel
> 
> 1 16 oz. Herbal Cleansing Condish
> 1 16 oz. Slippery Elm, Marshmallow and cinnamon DC (I now have 3 of these )



EnExitStageLeft
Oh goodie... I ordered the slippery elm DC. I hope I like it. I want to try the coconut mango water DC too.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

You know I was considering getting that one, but slippery elm and marshmallow root makes me salivate. So I just stuck with a oldie, but goodie .


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 5, 2013)

Smooth 'N Shine Curl Activator Gel 
Cantu Shea Butter Moistizing Curl Activator Cream (Chelz made me do it...)

...I wanna let my Soul Glo


----------



## mayoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer (Coconut Cream) 
Bee Mine Juicy Spritz


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sprushes and 200gm of indigo.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> You know I was considering getting that one, but slippery elm and marshmallow root makes me salivate. So I just stuck with a oldie, but goodie .



LOL at salivate! If this is still on sale on Tuesday I'm getting it!

I just bought Tropic Isle Living Coconut Jamaican Black Castor Oil from my new BSS. They have some good stuff in there!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 5, 2013)

Had to restock:

Abba pure moisture shampoo 
Paul Mitchell super charged moisturizer
K pak reconstructor 

New products:
Chi silk infusion (used this years ago, and bringing it back)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer (Coconut Cream)
> Bee Mine Juicy Spritz



Your going to love them both. I love the Juicy during the summer as a leave in/refreshing mist. I use the moisturizer year round as a leave in moisturizer on wet/damp hair .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> LOL at salivate! If this is still on sale on Tuesday I'm getting it!
> 
> I just bought Tropic Isle Living Coconut Jamaican Black Castor Oil from my new BSS. They have some good stuff in there!



LOL! Its the truth. I have the Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan oil and LOVEEEEEEEEEEE IT! I used it on dry, wet, and damp hair; I also recently used it to seal in my DC after steaming and it worked very nicely. I've heard really good things about the Coconut one though. Please keep us posted w/ a review once you use it .


----------



## Coffee (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I got my NaturelleGrow Duo: Thanks @Beamodel
> 
> 1 16 oz. Herbal Cleansing Condish
> 1 16 oz. Slippery Elm, Marshmallow and cinnamon DC (I now have 3 of these )


 
EnExitStageLeft, is there a code for this special or what?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Coffee said:


> @EnExitStageLeft, is there a code for this special or what?



Coffee ...No, its a bundle that she offers on the site. She put it up for me after I special requested it. Maybe you can try that too. With the 25% off discount it came out to be $23.66, which is awesome for such good quality products .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LOL! Its the truth. I had the Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan oil and LOVEDDDDDDDDD IT! I used it on dry, wet, and damp hair; I also recently used it to seal in my DC after steaming and it worked very nicely. I've heard really good things about the Coconut one though. Please keep us posted w/ a review once you use it .



Awww man, I have got to find that one! But I will give you a review very soon!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Awww man, I have got to find that one! But I will give you a review very soon!



Thanks and you should def. check it out. Its really nice .


----------



## Coffee (Jan 5, 2013)

After reading all of the raves about Jessicurl, I broke down and ordered a bottle of Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment, from Curl Mart.

Also, thanks or maybe not  to EnExitStageLeft, I ordered the following from NaturelleGrow:

Fresh Herbs & Natural Honey Cleansing Cream 

New..Slippery Elm Bark, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner Treatment


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Coffee ...No, its a bundle that she offers on the site. She put it up for me after I special requested it. Maybe you can try that too. With the 25% off discount it came out to be $23.66, which is awesome for such good quality products .



Do you order from her often? I may try to request this bundle. Her product descriptions sound good. I was also looking at the honey and aloe DC'er (I think that's what its called).


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2013)

Coffee said:


> After reading all of the raves about Jessicurl, I broke down and ordered a bottle of Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment, from Curl Mart.
> 
> Also, thanks or maybe not  to EnExitStageLeft, I ordered the following from NaturelleGrow:
> 
> ...



Coffee
I have Jessie curl WDT but I have the old formula I recently purchased and LOVE it. Let me know how the new one works for you. 

I also just brought the slippery elm too and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Do you order from her often? I may try to request this bundle. Her product descriptions sound good. I was also looking at the honey and aloe DC'er (I think that's what its called).


 
Babygrowth, this makes my 4th order from them. Everything I've tried is just great! Shipping is fast and products are wrapped very well.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Do you order from her often? I may try to request this bundle. Her product descriptions sound good. I was also looking at the honey and aloe DC'er (I think that's what its called).



Babygrowth

Ive made about 5 or 6 (I lose count lol) orderS with her. I love her CS and she ships fast. Like you order and two days later there is a package on your doorstep fast  (and this is a case even during her sales ). The bundle is an awesome deal, even without her sale your getting a steal. Her DC is 19.99 for the 16 oz. and the herbal cleanser is 16.95 for the 16 oz. thats almost 37 dollars and with the bundle you get it for 25....FRICKIN' AWESOME!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Coffee.........Your hair and inner PJ thanks me. Your wallet however wants to throw me into shark infested waters


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> @Coffee
> I have Jessie curl WDT but I have the old formula I recently purchased and LOVE it. Let me know how the new one works for you.
> 
> I also just brought the slippery elm too and can't wait to try it out.



where did you get the old formula


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> where did you get the old formula



Naturally the store
http://www.naturallythestore.com/shop/default.aspx


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm going to order this
http://www.kerastase-usa.com/Masque-Elixir-Ultime/MEU0000,default,pd.html?start=2&cgid=Elixir Ultime


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got the Elchim 3001 Millennium Professional Italian Ionic Ceramic Salon Hair Dryer (Black)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370598088545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I needed a good full size lightweight professional blow dryer. I plan to up my heat game this year to enjoy my hair, so I going to need a quality dryer to do so. I have been using a sedu travel dryer for 2 years now . I think its safe to retire her now lol.

Also, I'm going on a no buy for three whole weeks . If I can refrain from buying anything hair related for three weeks then I will treat myself to a good helping of Kerastase and Jessicurl. SO that means I need yall to be on my *BLEEP* about not buying.

My List:
I want the Fibre Architecte Serum, Elixir Ultime or the Serum Oreo Relax and the Jessicurl Deep Treatment.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 5, 2013)

If I buy a crea-clip for trimming my ends, does that void my "no-buy"?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

@cutenss .......Depends, do you need it? Or do you just want it? If you need it and can't trim properly on your own, then I say get it. If you really don't and can do a good trim without it I say save your money.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks to @Beamodel, I just purchased 2 of the last 4 original JessiCurl WDT. I'll see if I can cancel the new version I ordered from Curl Mart ~. I also purchased her Jessicurl Oil Blend for Softer Hair~.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 5, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Thanks to Beamodel, I just purchased 2 of the last 4 original JessiCurl WDT. I'll see if I can cancel the new version I ordered from Curl Mart ~.



Coffee 
You are welcome. IDareT'sHair said she had specified to them she wanted the old formula one, however I didn't and I got the old formula. It was on sale for $10 but it just changed a few days ago to $15


----------



## Coffee (Jan 5, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> @Coffee
> You are welcome. @IDareT'sHair said she had specified to them she wanted the old formula one, however I didn't and I got the old formula. It was on sale for $10 but it just changed a few days ago to $15


 
Beamodel, girl I would've puchased all 4 if they had still been $10. The sale prices are good and so is the shipping.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 6, 2013)

I got alter ego, dominican hair growth shampoo (don't hate ), lacio, and nexxus straightner. Going to see if that nexxus is as good as CD chocolate


----------



## Toy (Jan 6, 2013)

5 packs of fermodyl 619 love this stuff.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @cutenss .......Depends, do you need it? Or do you just want it? If you need it and can't trim properly on your own, then I say get it. If you really don't and can do a good trim without it I say save your money.



I kinda do.  It gets harder to trim my hair evenly, the longer it gets.  But it is  not a "necessity"   Maybe I will wait, and get it in the spring.  I do not plan to trim again, until March-ish 

Keep me in check EnExitStageLeft


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

cutenss......You need to keep me in check. I'm about to break down and order the Jessicurl because Beamodel and Coffee keep tempting me  lachen.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh girl go ahead and order it you know they only have 2 of them left, hurry hurry


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> cutenss......You need to keep me in check. I'm about to break down and order the Jessicurl because Beamodel and Coffee keep tempting me  lachen.




Coffee and Beamodel leave EnExitStageLeft alone  Yall know she weak.  She keeps her finger on a pay now button   I though we all were participating in the "use up your stash" challenge


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

I actually want the newer one . I looked at the new vs. the old ingredients on Curlmart and I like the new ingredient list just a tid bit better. And I'm going to stand strong with this no buy, but know I am now living vicariously through yall for a min......so haul hard fa' me ya' hea' .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

@cutenss.....GIRL! Thats why I'm attempting a mini no buy. It'll give me a chance to use up my stash a tad. Plus, I was thinking if I cut my shopping down to 2 or 3 hair purchases a month and good sales when I catch them, I would save a BOAT LOAD of money. Its seems like I buy something hair related every other day now .


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> cutenss.....GIRL! Thats why I'm attempting a mini no buy. I'll give me a chance to use up stash a tad. Plus, I was thinking if I cut my shopping down to 2 or 3 hair purchases a month and good sales when I catch them, I would save a BOAT LOAD of money. Its seems like I buy something hair related every other day now .



EnExitStageLeft I know.  I was in Walgreens, and ALMOST broke my no-buy with some Nubian Hairitage, but I didn't.  See I have a no-buy in here, but not in the makeup and nail forums   Either way it goes, I gonna buy something 

OT:  Do you use your Gleau on damp hair, dry hair, or both?  I love it on damp hair.  Its OK on my dry hair too.  I think that it may replace oil rinsing.  It is so light, yet so right


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

Girl I use it on dry, damp and sometimes plain ole wet hair. I love that oil with every part of my being. I'm not going to lie though, Shescentit Carrot and Pumpkin seed Defrizzer is giving it a real run for its money. The stuff is NICE .


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 6, 2013)

I purchased Garnier Fructis Body Boost shampoo and Conditioner, Jon Frieda Full Repair root lift foam, and Schwarzkopt got 2b oil-licious and i paid less then $3.50. CVS is having a crazy sale, I went yesterday. (they have so much more but i wanted to go back when i had my coupons lol)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-in conditioner
Shea Moisture Deep Penetrating Masque & Moisture retention shampoo
Black tea
hibiscus
nettle
peppermint
oolong
marshmellow
green tea


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

120 caps x 700mg silica, no fillers!

*Soultanicals*

Marula-Muru Moisture Guru
Knot Sauce x2
Loc-N-roll, Twist & Fro Out.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Girl I use it on dry, damp and sometimes plain ole wet hair. I love that oil with every part of my being. I'm not going to lie though, Shescentit Carrot and Pumpkin seed Defrizzer is giving it a real run for its money. The stuff is NICE .



Now why did you tell me that? Now I want some too


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 6, 2013)

Loreal Reparative Smoothing conditioner
Herbal Essence Hello Hydration


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Hair Masque

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Coffee (Jan 6, 2013)

Another order from NaturelleGrow:


SUPER POTENT Growth Enhancement Hair Oil

New.. Mango & CocoNut Water Deep Conditioning Treatment 



From Keratease:​ 
2 Masque Elixir Ultime
Bain Elixir Ultime - Cleansing Oil​


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 6, 2013)

a pack of goody ouchless elastics from target...they were like $2.50


EnExitStageLeft keep your old hair dryer for when you travel girlie, its probably very lightweight. if its still working well don't throw it out. another option is to pass it off to somebody.


----------



## Channy31 (Jan 6, 2013)

Really wanted to try some organix stuff so I bought the 30 day smoothing treatment, coconut milk serum and brazillian flat iron spray

After reading the 30 day smoothing treatment I sent it back, couldn't bare the thought of all that heat damage!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

Lipton green tea
Naturelle Grow: Herbal Cleansing conditioner and Marshmallow root DC'er 
Shescentit: Carrot and pumpkin seed defrizzer x2, eve avocado oil, moisture mist, scalp spritz, and exotic amazon herbal pomade


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

@southerncitygirl.....I'm def. keeping it, me and my baby ain't done officially were just taking a break....

@Coffee......Give us a review of the Kerastase masque when you get it. 

@cutenss....When your no buy is over pleaseeeeeee give the Carrot and Pumpkin seed defrizzer a try....the stuff is amazingly light and pure amazeballs. BUT ONLY WHEN ITS OVER *In my sergeant voice  

@Babygrowth....Somebody hauled hard .......I want that pomade....Give us a review when you use it please


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

what are your fave shescentit products? i've looked at that line for a while.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

southerncitygirl

All the Moisture Mist except the grape one (it has a random behind cone it in ), The fortifying Masque , the avocado conditioner   and my all time fav the Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer aint enough 's in the world for this one lol. 

I want to try the Leave In and Pomade in the near future .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Yeah, I was over due for some thangs! Lol! Review? No problem! 

Man, I knew I should've gotten that fortifying hair masque!  next time for sure...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

Babygrowth....You'll love the masque. Its the perfect texture (not to thin and not to thick), smells wonderful, coats the hair shaft very nicely and when you rinse your hair feels nice and strengthen without all that extra crunchiness protein treatments can often give. 

Its a staple of mine .


----------



## Coffee (Jan 6, 2013)

Stopped by Ross' and picked up some Intensive Hydrating Condish by Laila Ail. I figured for $4.99, I've give it a try~.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2013)

southerncitygirl Babygrowth

My Fav SSI's (in no particular order)

Okra Reconstructor
Fortifying Hair Masque
Avocado Conditioner
Coco Cream L-I
Marula & Hemp


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 6, 2013)

This week i booooouuugggghhht....:

Baba de Caracol
   -rinse
   -shampoo
   -leave in
   -styling creme

La Bomba rinse

Crece Pelo rinse

I was gonna buy some Silicon Mix stuff but the BSS was completely sold out!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2013)

I really want to try some Shescentit products.  Does she have sales often.  When would be the next one, you think? EnExitStageLeft IDareT'sHair


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

cutenss......I think (and I could very well be mistaken) that she has a valentines day sale, I know for sure she has a mothers day sale though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2013)

cutenss

Um..what I vaguely remember a VD Sale, but yes, definitely a MD Sale.  

And she usually always has 30%


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft and IDareT'sHair

 I had the fortifying masque and the marula hemp butter in my cart and put them back.  My next purchase will include those.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Bear Fruit Hair 35% from January 7-11 on select items..Code-NewYear35

CUSH-Has free shipping all week.No code needed.

Nu Gro-20% This week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 7, 2013)

T-3 shower filter & replacement filter~.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 7, 2013)

Coffee said:


> T-3 shower filter & replacement filter~.



Coffee
Where did you get that from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

Bear Fruit Hair:
x2 Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Cream


----------



## Coffee (Jan 7, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> @Coffee
> Where did you get that from?


 
Beamodel, from Nordstroms


----------



## Toy (Jan 7, 2013)

Today I bought.

Olive oil relaxer
Dove 2x moisturizing conditioner


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 8, 2013)

Three tubs of Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bear Fruit Hair:
> x2 Saeede Ayurvedic Scalp Cream



IDareT'sHair Glad you got it..BF need to really work in the site.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Glad you got it..BF need to really work in the site.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I know a website shouldn't keep you from ordering products especially if they are good ones but if something ain't right it just turns me off. I went to their site a few times and maybe because I'm on my phone when I look at them but I always have some type of issue.  can't get with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Babygrowth Lita

That site is an Eyesore, hard to navigate and just a general hotmess.  

After last night, it is topping my list for the Worst Site of 2013


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth Lita
> 
> That site is an Eyesore, hard to navigate and just a general hotmess.
> 
> After last night, it is topping my list for the Worst Site of 2013



IDareT'sHair Babygrowth Yes,that is very strange,I would make it easy as possible for people to order...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday I brought two items from bearfruit: coffee cream something and coconut cream something. These are my first bearfruit items.

I also brought some BeeMine juicy spray and scalp conditioner.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 8, 2013)

Just gave up and bought a Huetiful Hair Steamer. *** it. My steamcap was destroyed in Superstorm Sandy and I don't feel like getting it again.

Also purchased Liquid Gold Green Magic


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 8, 2013)

Lavender flowers
Rose petals powder
Rosebuds petals
Elasta QP olive oil and mango butter moisturizer
Roots of nature mango and cupuacu butter whip
Roots of nature Shea butter wheat protein thickening cream
Elasta QP olive oil and mango butter leave in conditioner
2 Shea moisture balancing conditioner
3 petal fresh organics conditioner ( tea tree, lavender, rosemary mint)
,

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Coffee (Jan 8, 2013)

1 each of L'Oreal's new Advanced care hair masque. Albertson's had them on sale.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Jan 8, 2013)

Blackstrap Molasses
Godrej Nupur 9 Herbs Henna
Karishma Herbal Henna


----------



## Coffee (Jan 8, 2013)

Lita or IDareT'sHair, what is the sale code for Bear Hair Fruit?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Coffee

*NewYear35*


----------



## Coffee (Jan 8, 2013)

From vitacost:

Spectrum Naturals Organic Safflower Oil 
Monoi Tiare Tahiti Coconut Oil
2 - Giovanni Nutrafix Hair Reconstructor 
Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing Conditioner


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 8, 2013)

I got my Saravun Broccoli Seed Oil Blend and Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk x's 2 today. I can't wait to try the Saravun because I already know the deliciousness of the Vanilla Silk ALL TO WELL .


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 8, 2013)

-Ampro Style Gel 
-Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask 
-Shea Moisture Extra Moisture Transitioning Milk (new SM product), wanted to get their Detangling Leave In but the only Target location in my area that stocked the new products ran out 
-Kinky Curly Knot Today


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 8, 2013)

Coffee....Have you ever used that magnetic condish by Giovanni before? Is it protein based?


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 8, 2013)

2 short hair wigs
Flexi rods


----------



## Coffee (Jan 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Coffee....Have you ever used that magnetic condish by Giovanni before? Is it protein based?


 

EnExitStageLeft, this is my first time. Since it's a Reconstructor, I'm sure it has some protein in it. I do plan on doing a DC afterwards.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Etsy:


Vegan 8 oz Maracuya Honey Papaya Conditioning Hair Cream,hair cream,hair treatment,maracuja oil,deep conditioner for all hair types 

Sweet Potato Pie Cream Conditioner


----------



## cutenss (Jan 9, 2013)

Roots Only Applicator Bottle for applying oils directly to my scalp







Knit Beanie from Walmart






This is for when I am DCing with a baggie, but I need to leave out of the house 

My WEN Vanilla Mint A/D arrived


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 9, 2013)

Fish oil 1200 mg, biotin 10000 mg, nexxus humectress conditioner, grapeseed oil, coconut oil. That's it for the next month or 2! Lol


----------



## JBunnie (Jan 9, 2013)

Herstyler easy comb. I'm going to flat iron my hair myself for the first time in like 6 month I think.... at least 6 months, might be more.


----------



## Sholapie (Jan 9, 2013)

Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 (feels like a staple after my first try lol)
Eco styler gel crystal
Drawstring ponytail
Wide ouchless headland


----------



## kurlllz (Jan 9, 2013)

Lots of goodies this month:

Alaffia, Daily Hydrating Conditioner, Coconut & Shea

Aubrey Organics, Pure Aloe Vera

Avalon Organics, Conditioner, Extra Moisturizing, Olive & Grape Seed

Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps, Organic Hair Creme, Lavender Coconut

Dr. Bronner's Magic Soaps, Organic Shikakai Conditioning Hair Rinse, Citrus

Home Health castor oil cold pressed and cold processed

Little Gem Spray Bottle

Now solutions shea butter 100% natural

Suncoat, Natural Hair Calming Serum

Tangle Teezer Original Pink


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 9, 2013)

My jar of joe and Gleau came today! If that jar is what it is I'm definitely upgrading to the 4oz next month!


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 9, 2013)

Suave and vo5 clarifying conditioners. I'm buying ors hair mayo later today or tomorrow.

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone know how soon Huetiful ships? Or where they ship from? (I'm sorry, I'm just a fiend with dry hair who's never had a steamer!!)


----------



## Coffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Sephora:


Alterna Caviar Repair RX Instant Recovery Conditioner 
Alterna Caviar Repair RX Micro-Bead Fill & Fix Treatment Masque


----------



## g.lo (Jan 9, 2013)

roots applicator, few days ago and just used it today, Luv it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2013)

@g.lo @cutenss @Americka

G.Lo How are you using this?

Cutie Lemme know how it works for Oil?

Americka Do you still use this & how?

I have one & have never used it.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @g.lo @cutenss @Americka
> 
> G.Lo How are you using this?
> 
> ...



i use it to apply oil on my scalp! squeeze the bottle and the oil wil run down my scalp, quicker, les messy and use less oil! Fantastic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2013)

g.lo  Thanks LadyG!  Will be pulling mine out.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Coffee 
That sweet potato pie cream conditioner sounds yummy. Have you used it before?


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2013)

Sale-

Eden Body Works (shampoo) 40% code-MAE12

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 9, 2013)

Bought some EcoStyler argan...im back on it.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 9, 2013)

dmples2 said:


> @Coffee
> That sweet potato pie cream conditioner sounds yummy. Have you used it before?


 
dmples, this is my first time ordering it. The description sounded so yummy, I just wanted to give it a try .


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 9, 2013)

My Naturalle Grow slippery elm DC came. I wonna try it like rite nah but I'm not because I have too many things open. Off to place it in my crisper until I'm able to use it.


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> My Naturalle Grow slippery elm DC came. I wonna try it like rite nah but I'm not because I have too many things open. Off to place it in my crisper until I'm able to use it.



Beamodel Yea! Did you see that nice texture & smell the nice fragrance..Awsome.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 9, 2013)

Lita said:


> Beamodel Yea! Did you see that nice texture & smell the nice fragrance..Awsome.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
Yes girl. I really wanna try it so bad but I'm gonna be patient and wait.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 9, 2013)

LAWD! The buy bug is trying to bite me today. Culprit: The Kahve Line by Claudies .....Ive decided to purchases this and not the Kerastase. I'll be mad as *BLEEP* if I bought it and my dumb hair rejected it and dried all hard and crispy. Spending 42 bucks for a serum that doesn't respond to my flicked hair is a just a bit to chancy and a sure fire way to tick me off. UGH! I know some people love being silicone free, but for me its borderline annoying. I don't like restriction . 

WTBS, don't mind me I'm just a PJ going through NO BUY withdrawls  lol.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 9, 2013)

Rhassoul Clay 1kg
Brahmi powder 100mg
HV Hydra Silica Tea Mist


----------



## Lita (Jan 9, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> Yes girl. I really wanna try it so bad but I'm gonna be patient and wait.



Beamodel Cant wait to hear your review...Thus Dc is one of my staples.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought the H'Suan Wen Hua mask from Lush, it's supposed to be used on dry hair so I'm gonna do an overnight treatment with it. The lady at the store explained to me that it is especially for dry hair I'll be using it for the first time next saturday, can't wait!


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 10, 2013)

bought some alter ego garlic conditioner. 

my own homemade garlic oil doesnt seem to be working so i bought that stuff. 
im trying not to buy much until ive used up most of my stuff so hopefully this will be my last purchase in a while.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 10, 2013)

AOHSR
Vitamin E oil


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 10, 2013)

Spiral Solutions Repairing Protein Treatment


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

unsulfured blackstrap molasses to drink for iron and use in my pre-poos.


EnExitStageLeft

hold out with claudies, she will likely have a sale around valentines day i'll replenish my stash then or if she has a sale sometime btw mothers day-memorial day wkend.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Spiral Solutions Repairing Protein Treatment



I love this stuff! I have a brand new bottle just waiting to be cracked open. I want to use up my Mizani Kerafuse first though .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

My hair trigger arrived today! That poundcake scent is yummy!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I love this stuff! I have a brand new bottle just waiting to be cracked open. I want to use up my Mizani Kerafuse first though .



I _just_ compulsively made the purchase lol, but you are like the 50th positive review for this stuff so I'm really hoping it's a hit on my strands.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2013)

ShyIntellect

You'll love it


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

My Naturelle Grow is here! She will definitely get more of my business as long as these products agree with me!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> My Naturelle Grow is here! She will definitely get more of my business as long as these products agree with me!



Babygrowth 
What did you get?


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

Curl Mart 20% Deva Curl..Code-Deva20

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

Beamodel I got the herbal cleansing conditioner and the slippery elm and marshmallow root DC'er... I heard good things about them!


----------



## leiah (Jan 11, 2013)

Silicon mix bambu
some kind of baby detangler, dont remember the name
pillow rollers


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Beamodel I got the herbal cleansing conditioner and the slippery elm and marshmallow root DC'er... I heard good things about them!



Babygrowth I have both the herbal cleansing & slippery elm..Great products for moisture/shine...My staple is the slippery Elm,talk about detangle soft hair,that smells divine.Yummy. Can't wait to hear your review.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 11, 2013)

Got my CurlMart package yesterday yall!

Everything was in there! Honey Hemp condish has new ingredients,but its still working like a champ.

My silk Dreams shipped yesterday too! Hope it gets here unscathed. Online ordering gives me anxiety until my treasures are in my hand,lol. Then I gets my Gollum on...don't nobody touch my Precious!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 11, 2013)

Beamodel, Lita, I have about 8 of her products and another 4 on their way. The owner is really nice and quick to respond; fast shipping, just great customer service. I want to try her products so badly, but I've got more ahead of them. I'm jumping the gun using Jessicurl's WDT, but I'm doing it for my sisters .


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2013)

i bought some cheapies today.

i got some braid spray
ORS Replenishing 
ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer
Aussie Moist 3 min
Tresemme Naturals conditioner
Doo Grow Oil
i am trying to tame this new growth until Feb.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2013)

my soultanicals order shipped . I emailed her about a product and she ended with "I shipped your second order, so expect it soon". Needless to say, in a few weeks she'll be getting more of my money. I wouldn't mind that DC, another Mango Dip and Knot sauce . 

My NaturelleGrow Order should be here tomorrow. I already know they're going to be on point .


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Beamodel, Lita, I have about 8 of her products and another 4 on their way. The owner is really nice and quick to respond; fast shipping, just great customer service. I want to try her products so badly, but I've got more ahead of them. I'm jumping the gun using Jessicurl's WDT, but I'm doing it for my sisters .



Coffee On behalf of your LHCF sisters,we appreciate it..WDT,it's for us..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

A Bottle of Gleau Oil _*still 20% off*_


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 12, 2013)

Traders Joes Nourishing Spa Conditioner (Moisturizing), compliments of DF, I've been waiting for eons to try this


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 12, 2013)

JBCO......


----------



## Tangles (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok first of all, I have issueserplexed...I bought a flat iron ( MK-I Halo for BKT by Onei Beauty) and some HSI Argan Oil Heat Protectant...ok, I needed the flat iron...I think but the Argan Oil stuff definitely not...that purchase could've waited cause I'm still in braidsHelllllp meeeeee!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 12, 2013)

I ordered Dancy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner and completely forgot about it. The box arrived today.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jan 12, 2013)

Went into Target and came out with 4 Shea Moisture Products
- SM Purification masque
-SM Kids Extra Nourishing Shampoo
-SM Kids Curling Butter Cream
- SM Kids Extra Nourishing Conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 12, 2013)

2 more Loreal Advanced hair care products


----------



## browneyedgrl (Jan 13, 2013)

Mizani H20 intense nighttime treatment and keracare edge tamer.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 13, 2013)

browneyedgrl said:


> Mizani H20 intense nighttime treatment and keracare edge tamer.



How do you like the smell of H20?
I hated it! Eventually gave it away


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 13, 2013)

AO GPB Condish


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 13, 2013)

Infiniti blow dryer
Chi heat protectant
Garner straight spray
Herbal essence LTR condish


----------



## belldandy (Jan 13, 2013)

I am now obsessed with trying various conditioner packets.  I bought:

-HASK macadamia oil dc packet-  LOVED this, about to gobuy more.  New Staple
-CON argan oil packet
-HASK placenta something or the other LOL


----------



## Embyra (Jan 13, 2013)

Knotty Boy Green Tea Scent Dreadlock Conditioning Spray

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## browneyedgrl (Jan 14, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> How do you like the smell of H20?
> I hated it! Eventually gave it away



I actually like the smell  It does seem a little heavy though, so you can't use too much.   My hair feels soft with it so it's a winner so far.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 14, 2013)

tresemme shampoo and conditioner (2) and pantene conditioner.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 14, 2013)

Back to Aton's site

12oz Natty moist-Vanilla
2x Capacua and Rhassoul DC
8oz Acv tea mist


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Trader joes tea tree tingle shampoo 

Traders joes nourish spa conditioner 

Mesh rollers


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 14, 2013)

belldandy I love trying packets too!! That and hair treatment vials...I'm obsessed!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

My vanilla silk is here!!! Yay! So now I will use that and my slippery elm this week.


----------



## tallowah (Jan 14, 2013)

Im addicted to my hair care! And its all your fault.Showing me all you beautiful heads of hair! I love you all for it really lol.

*My mum came to visit and bought with her :*

*Black jamacian castor oil*
*aphogee 2 min*
*elasta qp mango butter*
*grape seed and sweet almond oil*
*and a whole heap of samples*
*plus I had bought aussie shampoo n conditioner inc 3 min variety.*
*My mum has been creating her own routine since I have been telling her what I am up to.She loves it! Her hair is softer than it has been for years.*

I really must stop!
Will use this stash and top up later.....


----------



## belldandy (Jan 14, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> @belldandy I love trying packets too!! That and hair treatment vials...I'm obsessed!!




Oh yes, the treatment vials!  I saw them today.... don't give me any ideas


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

I got NJoi's herbal rinses... I loved it the first time I tried it and slacked off. Now I'm back on!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 14, 2013)

Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner (or something like that)
Oyin Handmade Juices & Berries Spritz


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 14, 2013)

My Walgreens in Miami has As I Am products on clearance and I bought one of each product. I love the smells. I also bought some L'Oreal conditioner, it's on sale at Walgreens and I had coupons.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 14, 2013)

SOOOOOOO, I may have broke my no buy, but for a good reason though. 

NappyRina1 (WHOM JUST TEXLAXED BTW . She's now apart of the Texlaxed Gang .......I get way to excited over other peoples hair ) Mentioned that the Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo now has color indicator and I was like ,":scratchch FOR REAL THOUGH!". So I HAD to order. I LOVE that stuff for neutralizing, chelating, and clarifying. It's pretty much a Holy Grail for me. So yeah....blame her . Y'all know my flesh is weak lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SOOOOOOO, I may have broke my no buy, but for a good reason though.
> 
> NappyRina1 (WHOM JUST TEXLAXED BTW . She's now apart of the Texlaxed Gang .......I get way to excited over other peoples hair ) Mentioned that the Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo now has color indicator and I was like ,":scratchch FOR REAL THOUGH!". So I HAD to order. I LOVE that stuff for neutralizing, chelating, and clarifying. It's pretty much a Holy Grail for me. So yeah....blame her . Y'all know my flesh is weak lol.



Is this all natural?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Is this all natural?



No, but it is sulfate free. I don't think I've ever seen a all natural neutralizing shampoo before. If so, I would have scooped it up a long time ago lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> No, but it is sulfate free. I don't think I've ever seen a all natural neutralizing shampoo before. If so, I would have scooped it up a long time ago lol.



Lol! Duh me! But sulfate free is good! I'm soooo over ORS creamy aloe... off to do research!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! Duh me! But sulfate free is good! I'm soooo over ORS creamy aloe... off to do research!



I used that once and didn't really like it. I loved the smell, but it stripped my hair a bit to much for my taste. This is when I found the Elucence M.A.S and fell head over heels in love. You should def. check it out .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ I only found it cheap at curlmart; is this where you get yours?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 15, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^ I only found it cheap at curlmart; is this where you get yours?



Yes Ma'am. I use to get it off Ebay, for 9 bucks. But the seller has increased her prices, so I just get it off Curlmart now.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 15, 2013)

I am breaking my ho-buy, to purchase two more bottles of JBCO.  But this is my staple product.  And now that I have found that my hair loves it (normally just used on scalp), I must buy more.







IDareT'sHair gurl, that Roots Only applicator bottle is the bizz-ness  I like it so much better that the single nozzle applicator bottle.  The holes are smaller that the single nozzle.  So, to me it dispenses just the right amount.  I have my castor oil/grapeseed/rice bran oil in it, for my scalp, and hair.  I am going to Walmart tomorrow, and get me a couple more, if they still have them.  They were on clearance.  I knew I should have bought another one  You need to get one.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 15, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Spiral Solutions Repairing Protein Treatment





EnExitStageLeft said:


> I love this stuff! I have a brand new bottle just waiting to be cracked open. I want to use up my Mizani Kerafuse first though .




Is this worth breaking a no-buy for? ShyIntellect and EnExitStageLeft


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 15, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Is this worth breaking a no-buy for? @ShyIntellect and @EnExitStageLeft



cutenss -

This was my first time purchasing the product. I have seen _nothing_ but positive reviews for it though, so I impulsively made the purchase at like midnight lol. It should be here by this weekend and I'll be giving it a try, I'll let you know how it works on my hair. The Hairveda Methi Set is a really great protein treatment, but I'm hoping I've found my holy grail protein treatment in this product *fingers crossed*


----------



## Coffee (Jan 15, 2013)

dmples2 said:


> @Coffee
> That sweet potato pie cream conditioner sounds yummy. Have you used it before?


 
dmples, I received my order today. The seller should have put a spoon in the box....it smelled just wonderful and looks great. I'll let you know what I think when I get around to trying it~.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 15, 2013)

cutenss...... Honestly yes. I hate to say that but .


----------



## cutenss (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol EnExitStageLeft I can always depend on you to help a sista spend  Well so much for my no-buy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

cutenss

I just pulled my Roots Applicator out. 

Gotta fill it up with some Oil & try it out!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 15, 2013)

From Spiral Solutions:

Deeply Decadent Moisturizing Treatment 
Repairing Protein Treatment 
Caitlin's Conditioner


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 15, 2013)

@Coffee....you're going to love the decadent treatment and the protein treatment (I never tried the caitlin condish). I never understood why this line didn't get more word play on here. Maybe you can generate some interest with a review *( a not so suddle) HINT HINTlol*. 

@cutenss.....I'm trying to resist purchasing a better hooded dryer, but I think I might. So don't feel to bad. We can just say we fell off the no buy wagon together lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 15, 2013)

I had one of those root only bottle, but I always managed to break it. So I had to let them go. I bought I think 7 in one year .


----------



## Coffee (Jan 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Coffee....you're going to love the decadent treatment and the protein treatment (I never tried the caitlin condish). I never understood why this line didn't get more word play on here. Maybe you can generate some interest with a review *( a not so suddle) HINT HINTlol*.
> 
> @cutenss.....I'm trying to resist purchasing a better hooded dryer, but I think I might. So don't feel to bad. We can just say we fell off the no buy wagon together lol


 
EnExitStageLeft, I've heard some awesome things about this line. It was always out of stock on CurlMart, or not available at this time. I've been waiting for it to become available again. Soooo, I'm really looking forward to using it.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 15, 2013)

*Koils By Nature Shealoe Leave In Conditioner*
KBB Sweet Ambrosia Leave-in will forever be on staple status, but I'm listening to my hair and I think I need a heavier leave-in for these cooler months


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> *Koils By Nature Shealoe Leave In Conditioner*
> KBB Sweet Ambrosia Leave-in will forever be on staple status, but I'm listening to my hair and I think I need a heavier leave-in for these cooler months


 
ShyIntellect

My Favorite NEW Vendor of 2012


----------



## cutenss (Jan 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Coffee....you're going to love the decadent treatment and the protein treatment (I never tried the caitlin condish). I never understood why this line didn't get more word play on here. *Maybe you can generate some interest with a review* *( a not so suddle) HINT HINTlol*.
> 
> @cutenss.....I'm trying to resist purchasing a better hooded dryer, but I think I might. So don't feel to bad. *We can just say we fell off the no buy wagon together lol*



Well I better order mine now then.  Do I need the Decadent Treatment to go with?    Where we ever really on the wagon 



EnExitStageLeft said:


> I had one of those root only bottle, but I always managed to break it. So I had to let them go. I bought I think 7 in one year .



Now how do you do that? EnExitStageLeft I love that thing


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 16, 2013)

@cutenss....The protein treatment is frickin awesome and I reallllllyyyy liked the decadent treatment. Its not unicorn tears or anything, but it supplies ALOT of moisture. My only real con with it is that its suppppperrrr thick, so it can be a *bleep* to distribute, but the intense softness it gives kind of makes me forget about all that lol. If softness is your prerogative when DC'ing and not slip, I say def. try it.   

As for that bottle. I'm rough handed so sometimes I have the tendency to squeeze to hard. So i'd be applying it and long and behold the tip starts to rip from the base of the nozzle. I really liked it, but sally's bottles are a lot more durable for me; so I just stick with them.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

Cinnamon tea.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 16, 2013)

HE tousle me softly condish


----------



## january noir (Jan 16, 2013)

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (replacement)
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Shine Mist (replacement)
Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Style Milk (replacement)
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue
Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme
Miss Jessie's Baby Buttercreme


----------



## Phaer (Jan 16, 2013)

I LOVED (underlined and bolded) Original Sprout Miracle dentangler.  It smells amazing, is all natural and WORKS.  I am going to buy two more bottles and try out their deep conditioner and leave in.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

EVCO and oolong tea

ETA: EVOO this oil is too thick for my hair alone but on top of my DC this thang is aaaawwwweeeessssoooommmmeeeeeee! Lol!


----------



## cynd (Jan 16, 2013)

powdered biotin (by Life Extension)
AOHSR
AOWC
AOGPB
Chi Nourish Intense
Oils:  avocado, grapeseed, evco
Organix Coconut Milk Anti-break Serum
Alter Ego garlic conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

@Babygrowth Renewed1 @kupenda @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Lita @Golden75 Ltown And Errbody else! 

I asked! And Naturelle Grow Listened. 20% off for LHCF. Check the Vendor Forum for Discount Code.

Did not want to post here because of Non-LHCF Lurkers.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jan 16, 2013)

More Doo Gro Intense Deep Down Penetrating Conditioner and more Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray.

I love that Green Tea!  My hair is thickening up *NICELY*, retaining lenghth and I have very little breakage and SSKs!

I need to re-up on my Blue Magic Coconut grease so I can add some oils to it and make it "extra."


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth Renewed1 @kupenda @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Lita @Golden75 Ltown And Errbody else!
> 
> I asked! And Naturelle Grow Listened. 20% off for LHCF. Check the Vendor Forum for Discount Code.
> 
> Did not want to post here because of Non-LHCF Lurkers.



Now all we need is HH to get on board!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> *Now all we need is HH to get on board!*


 
Babygrowth

I just emailed them both today.  Told them to thank about it and lemme know.


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth Renewed1 @kupenda @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Lita @Golden75 Ltown And Errbody else!
> 
> I asked! And Naturelle Grow Listened. 20% off for LHCF. Check the Vendor Forum for Discount Code.
> 
> Did not want to post here because of Non-LHCF Lurkers.




IDareT'sHair Now I can buy that intense...Thanks,Sis!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## veesweets (Jan 16, 2013)

Oolong tea. Will be trying this weekend


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 16, 2013)

Split-ender.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 16, 2013)

................Naturelle Grow is undeniably my fav vendor of 2012. She's plain ole' awesome .


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth @Renewed1 @kupenda @Brownie518 @curlyhersheygirl @Beamodel @Lita @Golden75 @Ltown And Errbody else!
> 
> I asked! And Naturelle Grow Listened. 20% off for LHCF. Check the Vendor Forum for Discount Code.
> 
> Did not want to post here because of Non-LHCF Lurkers.


 
I purchased the cleanser conditioner/deep conditioner combo.
Coconut water cleaner & mango coconut water DC. 

Big Thanks to IDareT'sHair for getting this 20% off discount for us....


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 17, 2013)

Dag nabbit... I ordered Jar of Joe too from HH... Ok, I am done! I am on a no buy. I need to learn to use up some stuff... Oh but it is so addicting!


----------



## january noir (Jan 17, 2013)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment

Now, I have enough Miss Jessie's products to try the line out properly.
I used the Curly Meringue last night after washing my hair and used the Buttercreme this morning ...

and I LIKE IT!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ 
I love the SweetBACK treatment... Absolutely LOVE IT.....................

I have enough products from Miss Jessies and I enjoy them. 

I didn't care for Curly Meringue too much. Maybe a second go one day... but not now, I have enough Curly PUdding and Quick Curls to last a year...


----------



## january noir (Jan 17, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> ^^
> I love the SweetBACK treatment... Absolutely LOVE IT.....................
> 
> I have enough products from Miss Jessies and I enjoy them.
> ...


 
Hey JJamiah! 

What about the Curly Meringue didn't you like over the Pudding?  I have fine, thin hair so the Meringue was recommended.  I did order a sample of the Curly Pudding which is a firm hold correct?


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2013)

january noir it was cakey for me. I use a leave in, Curly or Baby Butter and then the Curly pudding. I don't get a hold that is too firm or crunchy at all. I have heard of some saying they have a crunchy hold but I don't know how they apply it. 

I don't have thick hair it does have volume more of a fine medium...


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Aloe vera whole leaf juice


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 17, 2013)

Silk elements no lye relaxer
Wild growth oil
Mizani botanifying shampoo
Mizani fulfyl


----------



## Tangles (Jan 17, 2013)

Replaced a staple LeKair Cholesterol and bought a round brush to help with my DD's blow dry and flat iron session thats gonna happen soon. I'm on the hunt for a good moisturizing DC...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another Loreal Advanced hair care smoothing condish
I may order some Kerastase tomorrow


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

slippery elm powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2013)

Naturelle Grow:
1 Avocado & Aloe DC'er
1 Coconut Water DC'er


----------



## kbnax (Jan 17, 2013)

Went back to Sally's and got:

-2 GVP conditioning balm
-1 ASIAM coconut cowash

will probably go back before the sale is up. I think I wanna try that Proclaim masque.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Another Loreal Advanced hair care smoothing condish



does this offer any slip? I wanted to use a less expensive smoothing condish to detangle because I may set and straighten this weekend.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2013)

Elasta QP Shampoo For Relaxed Hair....I need a good sulfate poo to remove cones and excess build up
Vitamin E oil to preserve my tea rinses
Garlic Supplements to help with shedding


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2013)

2-Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth (she has 25% until 1/30 code JANUARY)


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> 2-Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth (she has 25% until 1/30 code JANUARY)



Wwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaattttttt?!? I want this and the garlic conditioner.... man oh man...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2013)

Babygrowth

Her shipping is ridiculous but I really miss that Tea so I took the hit.


----------



## Meridian (Jan 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Wwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaattttttt?!? I want this and the garlic conditioner.... man oh man...



Watch out, the Garlic Conditioner left garlic pieces in my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought A Jumbo Satin Cap.... thank goodness for it
I also picked up a few samples of Lisa Rachels Cleansing Conditioner


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2013)

Naturelle Grow-

*Orange & Hibiscus Dc
*Intense Dc (BOGO) special
*Aloe & Avocado Dc (BOGO) special
...............................
Shea Moisture-

*Restoritive Treatment (staple)
*Yucca & Aloe Thickening Mist (HG)
*Coconut & Hibiscus poo (HG)
........................................

Soultincals

*Mango Dip (re-up) HG 
*Loc-n-Twist (re-up)
*Kink Spray (re-up) staple
...................................
Bear Fruit-

*Desert Moisture leave-in 2x's (re-up) HG
*Olive Drench (staple)
...................................

N.B.D-

*Egg Head Dc (for my mom)
...............................

Sincerely Naturals-

*Luxe Hair Milk
*Deluxe Hair Laiche Butter made with coconut milk
....................................
N.H.L.A- 

*Frost rizer detangle Mask Dc
............................................
Ambrosa-

*HoneyBush Hair Milk (re-up) HG
*Curly Tea Quench Mist (re-up) staple
.................................

*Vitamins-
Jarrowsil-liquid silica
Veggie Powder..
.....................................
*Bath & Body Works 2 hauls..one for me/other for Mom/Grand Ma..75%off

All items purchase while on sale

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hair4today (Jan 17, 2013)

Naturelle Grow:
Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Cinnamon DC and Herbal Cleansing Cream Duo
Mango and Coconut Water DC
*held off as long as I could but the 20% discount pushed me over the "no buy" edge...le sigh*

ETA -- placed the order last night and was notified that it shipped today. Wow just wow on the customer service...now that how you get my repeat business.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2013)

hair4today said:


> Naturelle Grow:
> *held off as long as I could but the 20% discount pushed me over the "no buy" edge...le sigh*



 Agreed.


----------



## winona (Jan 17, 2013)

Silk lined hood from prettyantoniette's (sp?) its cold here:/


----------



## cutenss (Jan 18, 2013)

Welp, I lasted 16 days.  My "no-buy" is officially over 

from Hairitage Hydration's:  4oz. of both Sprout and Jar of Joe

from NaturelleGrow: BOGO 4oz. conditioners in Marshmallow Root, Coconut Water, Aloe & Avocado, and Intense DC.  I don't know if these are 2oz. jars for a total of 40z., or if they are 4oz. each.  Either way, I am anxious to try 

IDareT'sHair Thank you for getting us those codes   And thank you for "encouraging" me break my no-buy, with those codes.  Hey, I gotta blame it someone


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Welp, I lasted 16 days.  My "no-buy" is officially over
> 
> from Hairitage Hydration's:  4oz. of both Sprout and Jar of Joe
> 
> ...



cutenss Yep,good buys..I pm Naturelle grow early & ask about the orange & hibiscus dc,she said that it would be listed & she listed the BOGO too..So gotta love great CS,I got all 3.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 18, 2013)

Lita that orange and hibiscus sounds  I missed that one.  But I am excited about the rest


----------



## january noir (Jan 18, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> january noir it was cakey for me. I use a leave in, Curly or Baby Butter and then the Curly pudding. I don't get a hold that is too firm or crunchy at all. I have heard of some saying they have a crunchy hold but I don't know how they apply it.
> 
> I don't have thick hair it does have volume more of a fine medium...



Thanks JJamiah 
I read on Miss Jessie's site that you use the Curly Meringue or Curly Pudding before you use the Buttercremes.  The Buttercremes are moisturizers that you apply the next day or after the pudding or meringue dries.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Meridian said:


> Watch out, the Garlic Conditioner left garlic pieces in my hair.



Oh noooo!!! Can't go for that  and with outrageous shipping. I don't want it that bad.

But I'm super glad for that BOGO at Naturelle Grow!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Oh noooo!!! Can't go for that  and with outrageous shipping. I don't want it that bad.
> 
> But I'm super glad for that BOGO at Naturelle Grow!



Just got the mango and coconut water DC and intense DC with the BOGO  I'm done until next month!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

@cutenss

Congrats on "Breaking" Your N/B!

I finally gave up on those. 

Gurl.....They didn't work for me, and I ended up 'breaking them and buying more' 

The best I can do now, is set a monthly limit. I kept trying and failing No-Buys, so I finally gave up.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Lita that orange and hibiscus sounds  I missed that one.  But I am excited about the rest



cutenss Cant wait to hear your review...Next order from her,will be the moisturizer..

*With the use up your stash,I got rid of moisturizers that was just ok..So anything I keep can only be top notch..So far her products are on point.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> Congrats on "Breaking" Your N/B!
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair I understand,its a work on progress,I'm glad I got rid if stuff that wasn't really working or worth the price,I have more space too..lol..

This past BF/Christmas/New Years Sales,I found some wonderful products that live up to the task,so I'm very happy about that..So being a PJ this time paid off..lol..

*Got HG from those sales..YUP!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2013)

january noir said:


> Thanks @JJamiah
> I read on Miss Jessie's site that you use the Curly Meringue or Curly Pudding before you use the Buttercremes. The Buttercremes are moisturizers that you apply the next day or after the pudding or meringue dries.


 
january noir I read that too but I adjust products to my hair likies *yes I made that one up...  
I use the Buttercremes as a moisturizer and feel I'd put that before the styling solution. I also don't put any more in until the next time I wash it. No need to... BUT... I do use Sally's Argan Oil Spray Treatment daily. I just spritz like 10 sprays around my whole head and my hair stays soft and feeling moist.

I will have another go at the Meringue eventually.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Lita

It is always a working progress. But it is okay if you fall, it happens. I have products but Lost the GUILTY feeling about it. I know I don't need any more and am excited to use things up. I know that at the moment I don't need anything, but I will wait until they have sales at the end of the year. I am already compiling my list of get it's... LOL 
For now..
I am just using things up...


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> january noir I read that too but I adjust products to my hair likies *yes I made that one up...
> I use the Buttercremes as a moisturizer and feel I'd put that before the styling solution. I also don't put any more in until the next time I wash it. No need to... BUT... I do use Sally's Argan Oil Spray Treatment daily. I just spritz like 10 sprays around my whole head and my hair stays soft and feeling moist.
> 
> I will have another go at the Meringue eventually.



JJamiah Hi! The Sally's oil spray,do you think it's good for relaxed hair..My Mom needs a spray for her hair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2013)

Lita said:


> @JJamiah Hi! The Sally's oil spray,do you think it's good for relaxed hair..My Mom needs a spray for her hair...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
 

Yes... I definitely do. One n' Only Argan Oil Spray Treatment is wonderful. You really only need a little. I am heavy handed with it because I love the soft scent. LOL

Lita


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> IDareT'sHair Lita
> 
> It is always a working progress. But it is okay if you fall, it happens. I have products but Lost the GUILTY feeling about it. I know I don't need any more and am excited to use things up. I know that at the moment I don't need anything, but I will wait until they have sales at the end of the year. I am already compiling my list of get it's... LOL
> For now..
> I am just using things up...



JJamiah I'm happy about the use your stash-up,because I Revisted some products I  had that needed to go/or just give away...My friends & family members are happy,they get free stuff that they would never purchase..lol..They all want to know,what's being given away next..lol..
Yep,it's a work in progress..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2013)

Lita, that is so cool. I gave away products to my sister and best friend (she has two daughters as well) so I figured better to give some of this stuff to others who can use it. My best friend fell in love with one of the products and it is her staple. My sister who would use AJAX in her hair gets to use quality products not found in your cleansing isle of the supermarket.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Yes... I definitely do. One n' Only Argan Oil Spray Treatment is wonderful. You really only need a little. I am heavy handed with it because I love the soft scent. LOL
> 
> Lita



JJamiah Thank You! I will pick some up for my Mom/Aunt..My Grandma is natural,I send her other products..Yes these women be stepping going to church..Hair & all..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Lita, that is so cool. I gave away products to my sister and best friend (she has two daughters as well) so I figured better to give some of this stuff to others who can use it. My best friend fell in love with one of the products and it is her staple. My sister who would use AJAX in her hair gets to use quality products not found in your cleansing isle of the supermarket.



JJamiah What! Ajax? Well I guess I can't talk,I put sunflower seed oil in my hair & yes,the one you cook with..My hair felt so good after..
Did the Ajax dry her hair out?it's pretty harsh..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 18, 2013)

Lita
she doesn't literally use ajax... BUT EVERYTHING ELSE IT SEEMS...

She washes her hair with Octagon soap, bath soap, dish detergent.... and anything thing she can put her hands on. So I joke and go what is next the Ajax.. or the BLeach... 

 

I got her to use Wen... but she washed her hair daily and it wasn't cost effective. 

THe soap and detergent made her hair so matte. She has a wonderful shine to her hair, very silky locs, that looked like a hair net and dull when she was soaping it up.
Now her hair has a shine again.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

JJamiah said:


> Lita
> she doesn't literally use ajax... BUT EVERYTHING ELSE IT SEEMS...
> 
> She washes her hair with Octagon soap, bath soap, dish detergent.... and anything thing she can put her hands on. So I joke and go what is next the Ajax.. or the BLeach...
> ...



JJamiah One of my older sisters used Octagon back in the day...I'm glad you got your sisters hair back on track.Yea!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mahogony7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jane Carter's wrap lotion
4 sets of Faux curl formers, I found a new vendor on Amazon that's selling 40 of the extra long and wide for $24 and 24 of the long and narrow for $13. I hope they are good! There was only one review, but it was positive. I bought two of each set because everyone says they never have enough. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 18, 2013)

DHT zinc shampoo
Aussie 3 min deeep conditioner


----------



## Sholapie (Jan 18, 2013)

A bigger Hawaii silky 14 in 1
A small spray bottle for my aphogee 2 step treatment
Small rollers
Fantasia IC shine crime leave in daily conditioner
Goldwell kerasilk treatment or extremely dry and damaged hair. Ultra rich.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> Congrats on "Breaking" Your N/B!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, that was first official time trying a "no-buy".  I will not subject myself to that again.  Too hard  especially if I am going to hang out with you guys.  I want pretty hairs too 



Lita said:


> cutenss Cant wait to hear your review...Next order from her,will be the moisturizer..
> 
> *With the use up your stash,I got rid of moisturizers that was just ok..So anything I keep can only be top notch..So far her products are on point.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, I had that moisturizer in my cart but removed at the last minute.  See I was trying to do a "no-buy" with hair products, so I went to skincare products.  And I bought a few things  So I was trying to show some restraint.  And I bought some nail polishes, and on, and on...

I really wanted to try that moisturizer.  But since we having a standing code, then I will eventually.  I could use a good moisturizer.  And my order has already shipped.  I got a confirmation email this morning   Now that is what I am talking about


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

On Naturally Curly,I won the NuNAAT Lg Ultra Keratin & Curly Hair Treatmen System..It came in the mail with-in 2 days..

*Just wanted to share...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 18, 2013)

Lita.  I always wondered if people really wins those contests.


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Lita.  I always wondered if people really wins those contests.



cutenss When I opened my email & it said you won on Naturally Curly,I went to naturally curly site & my name was listed...I forgot I entered..lol..7 products in the box..

*So make sure you enter those 30 day challenges they have.Never know..It's a different line every day.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 18, 2013)

I was in the hood bss and some old school beautician told me this stuff was really good: 

Optimum Syntesis III Post relaxer Normalizer

Ensures even porosity on color, perm wave, relaxer service, hair extensions and braids.

Synthesis III Post Relaxer Normalizer is fortified with substantive polymers and proteins, panthenol and aloe vera that began neutralizing the hair even before you shampoo. Penetrates the hair shaft quickly to help reconstruct bonds, soften and smooth hair, close cuticles, improve elasticity. Brings hair's pH back towards normal and adds sheen. 

Directions for use:
Apply and distribute 1 fl oz to hair.
Leave in 5 minutes.
Rinse throughly.
Proceed to step 3: Opticleanse Neutralizing Conditioning Shampoo.

Ingredients listed in alphabetical order(I'm not sure of the real sequence of them): acetamide mea, aloe vera gel, d&c brown #1, deionized water, hydrolyzed collagen, hydrolyzed keratin protein, hydrolyzed mucopolysaccharides, and collagen linoleate, linoleic acid, linolenic acid, arachidonic acid, sorbitol, wheat germ oil, jojoba, tocopherol, soluble sulfur, hydroxyethylcellulose, imidazolidinyl urea, lactic acid, methylparaben, panthenol, peg 60 lanolin, polymethacrylamidopropyltrimonium chloride, quartenium 15.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

@Lita @JJamiah @cutenss

I don't even worry about my Stash anymore. It is what it is.erplexed 

Now I just focus on containing it.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 18, 2013)

Darcy's transitioning creme
CJ curl rehab - ice cream scent


----------



## kbnax (Jan 18, 2013)

Aussie 3 min and the regular conditioner
Goody no clasp rubberbands (daughter)
Satin rollers 

Forgot to get some more oil, so I'll be going back...smh. Also I'm attempting to transition, so I'm thinking of additional conditioners to get


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

Lita  Congrats on your Win!

I remember I won a Marie Dean set (4 Full Sized Products) one time during her Mothers Day Giveaway

Gurl....You couldn't tell me nothin'


----------



## Coffee (Jan 18, 2013)

I purchased the Conditioned Curls Bundle from Tree Naturals. It includes:


Best selling 8oz Bamboo, Fig & Lotus Flower Deep Conditioner ™, 2oz Rice Flower & Shea Leave-In Conditioner ™ and 2oz Sandalwood, Fig & Vanilla Hair & Body Oil.


I also purchased:


Black Pearl Cream Masque
Lotus Moisture Masque
Keratease Oleo Relax Masque




@Lita, congrats on your win, how awesome!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 18, 2013)

TJ Maxx
Napa Valley Grapeseed Oil

Sallys
1 pack of Purple HairArt Flexi Rods
End papers
1 Antonio Comb

Curlmart
2 Curl Assurance Smoothing Condish's
2 Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatments

NaturelleGrow

1-Cleansing Condish and DC Duo

Mango's and Berries Super Detangling Cleansing Condish and Slippery Elm, marshmallow and cinnamon DC (I was going to try a new one, but I have a weakness for slippery elm and marshmallow )

Soultanicals
1-Knot Sauce

I also purchased the SSI Honey Rinse Condish and 2 HQS Cleansing Condish's from @Babygrowth

So far thats it. I think


----------



## Sholapie (Jan 19, 2013)

A paddle brush
2 more packs of small rollers
Elasta qp design silk spray (used this today, i love!)
More duck bill clips


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

x1 Box of Oatstraw Tea


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 19, 2013)

Got shopping notifications from NaturelleGrow and Hairitage Hydrations already. I just placed orders Thursday...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

Beamodel

oke:You should ask your boy Bel Nouvo to do an LHCF Discount........


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 19, 2013)

2x Komaza Care Olive moisture mask

Hairveda Hydra Silica Tea Mist. I don't ever want to run out of this.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 19, 2013)

From Shea Radiance:

NEW product (for me anyway)  NEW Keratin Deep Conditioning Hair Mask 

2 NEW Co-Wash Conditioning Hair Cleanser


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 19, 2013)

KCKT, I dilute this HEAVILY with water a little aloe vera juice and a little oil.
Porosity Control, this is my 1st purchase of this product since they reformulated and changed the packaging. Seems to work the same so far. 

Mendex, i'm mad that they reformulated and made the product smaller. I purchased 8 0z for $12.99!!


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> oke:You should ask your boy Bel Nouvo to do an LHCF Discount........



Sure, I will send him a message and ask. IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

@Beamodel 

Thanks Lady!  

Honestly, I see it as a Win-Win for vendors. LHCF has great buying power.

Hairitage & Naturelle Grow were both excited and appreciative.


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Thanks Lady!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Beamodel Yep,we at LHCF give great reviews,so a discount every now/then is good..$$$


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

Coffee Kepp us posted on the Bamboo Fig Dc...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 19, 2013)

Tweezerman Shears from Folica


----------



## HHSJ85 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sallys run 

1. Gvp matrix biolage shampoo
2. Gvp nexxus humectress conditioner Hair chemist macadamia hair masque


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 19, 2013)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel Yep,we at LHCF give great reviews,so a discount every now/then is good..$$$
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I sent him a message. No reply yet. 
Lita & IDareT'sHair


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 19, 2013)

Mizani supreme oil treatment, mask, shampoo and conditioner


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 19, 2013)

Aussie Hair Insurance leave-in condish
CON Argan oil poo
CON Argan oil leave in
Wilderness family naturals coconut oil


----------



## ogmistress (Jan 19, 2013)

Organics Cholesterol Tea-tree oil dual rinse-out plus leave-in conditioner
New&Improve Organics Hair Mayonnaise


----------



## cutenss (Jan 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> Thanks Lady!
> 
> ...





Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Beamodel Yep,we at LHCF give great reviews,so a discount every now/then is good..$$$
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



True, true.  And when I placed my orders on Etsy, I made sure to let them know that I was from LHCF and that we appreciated the discounts


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 20, 2013)

*2 Kera Minerals
*Natasha Somalia Deep Therapy Intensive Hair Mask
*Natasha Somalia Deep Therapy Revitalizing Hair Growth Supplements


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

cutenss

That was very, very nice of you Ms. Cute


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

Soultanicals
x1 Mango Dip Detangling Slip 10% Code = *mybeautifulspirit*


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 20, 2013)

Loreal curl enhancing gel....the silver one


----------



## Tangles (Jan 20, 2013)

As I Am Leave-in(staple), As I Am Mosture Milk, Proclaim Activator gel, and Quantim Clarifying Shampoo(Love!)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair you just reminded me....

2 Mango Dip Detangling Slips from Soultanicals, same code


----------



## halee_J (Jan 20, 2013)

More mesh rollers -loving these!
end papers
large hair net
processing caps
curved bobby pins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

I Asked and Claudie Listened and is Offering *15%* for LHCF Members.

*check Vendor Forum for Discount Code*


----------



## cutenss (Jan 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss
> 
> That was very, very nice of you Ms. Cute



Thanks 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Asked and Claudie Listened and is Offering *15%* for LHCF Members.
> 
> *check Vendor Forum for Discount Code*



IDareT'sHair Doggoneit, you are on it   I have never used these products before, but a coupon code will allow me to sample.  Good job, my friend 

Who's next on your list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Claudie's *25%* MLK Sale Jan 21st -23rd.  Check Site for Code.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jan 21, 2013)

hair chemist macadamia oil deep repair mask
hair chemist macadamia oil serum (free with mask purchase)


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 21, 2013)

Just ran out of my Curls Cream Cleanser, love this product but I've been wanting to try the *Ouidad Curl Co-Wash* so I'm picking it up from Ulta after work.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 21, 2013)

chelleypie810 said:


> hair chemist macadamia oil deep repair mask
> hair chemist macadamia oil serum (free with mask purchase)


 
chelleypie810, have you tried these products before? I just love them. Be sure to use a DC after using the masque. It's really thick and you don't need much.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 21, 2013)

From Supplement Warehouse:

All Shea Radiance Products:

Maximum Moisture Conditioner 
Maximum Moisture Shampoo 
Moisture Rich Hair Butter 
Moisturizing Hair Milk Spritz 
Nourishing Hair Repair Cream

From Amazon.com

Jatamansi Oil - 4oz


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> oke:You should ask your boy Bel Nouvo to do an LHCF Discount........



IDareT'sHair
I got a reply back from Belnouvo. He indicated that it sounds like a great idea to offer a discount code to our forum however, he can not afford to offer a permanent code and hope that we take advantage and participate in the sales he have periodically.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jan 21, 2013)

Coffee Yup I've used it before. The mask I bought yesterday is my backup. Its sssooooo good. Leaves my hair soft and shiny and yes I DC with silicon mix bamboo after b/c I love that stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> *I got a reply back from Belnouvo. He indicated that it sounds like a great idea to offer a discount code to our forum however, he can not afford to offer a permanent code and hope that we take advantage and participate in the sales he have periodically.*


 
Beamodel

Thanks for checking. Everybody wouldn't be buying all at once.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 21, 2013)

SM Black Soap Purification Masque. I want to do clay treatments without the work. I hope I can handle the smell this time.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Thanks for checking. Everybody wouldn't be buying all at once.



IDareT'sHair

Lol, I know right. I think it would have been great exposure for him but maybe he will in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Lol, I know right. *I think it would have been great exposure for him *but maybe he will in the future.


 
Beamodel

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a replacement bottle of what germ oil. I used the last in December and have been wanting it very badly. My son promptly dropped it on the driveway while coming into the house. Now I have an oil slick on the drive way


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

Elucence acidifying shampoo to replace my ORS aloe.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 21, 2013)

1x Jessicurl DC'ing Treatment
2x AO WC's
1x Giovanni Vitapro Leave In


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 21, 2013)

because I can't deny Marshmallow or irish moss......... Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallows


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> because I can't deny Marshmallow or irish moss......... Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallows



EnExitStageLeft You too..Know I don't feel bad..Hope the texture is nice..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 21, 2013)

Lita.....In my mind I picture something fluffy and slightly creamy. I don't know why, but thats what I see lol.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 22, 2013)

Avocado oil
Extra virgin coconut oil
Goody Ouchless Bands (I keep stretching these bad boys)


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Lita.....In my mind I picture something fluffy and slightly creamy. I don't know why, but thats what I see lol.



EnExitStageLeft I hope so,We both shall see..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

My shescentit, soultanicals and naturelle grow all came today. My marula guru is fluffy but creamy! I can't wait to use it on Sunday! And that knot sauce... I just want to eat it! Definitely reordering these! I will make them work! Lol!

EnExitStageLeft I think you will love the amazon pomade! It smells good and its light almost fluffy. My cornrows are blinging and my NG is soft! But a lil does go a long way! 

Lita did the wrappers delight do anything for your hair or really only your scalp? I sprayed it on my rows and they were so thirsty it didn't seem like it did anything. Might have to save it for freshly washed hair or for the summer...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 22, 2013)

Def was getting a little impatient with the processing time (ordered on the 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but my *KBN Shealoe Leave-in Condish* _finally_ shipped today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Glad that it will be arriving before my wash day this weekend because I'll be installing another set of mini twists so I wouldn't have been able to try the product for 3 weeks.


----------



## MeechUK (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought some Bioperine to enhance the vitamins I take. It enhances vitamin consumption by 30%!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 22, 2013)

Patiently waiting on my Hairitage Hydrations order. Got an 8 ounce Soft Lime Marshmallow and a 4 ounce Hemp Nostalgia


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

Babygrowth Hi! Wrappers Delight,really soaks in the hair/scalp..I spray it on my scalp,I like to feel the radish that's in it...I spray it on my dry hair,give it a little moisture..I really prefer it on my scalp,because of the herbs/radish...

*Cant wait for the summer,cause this will be awesome.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Hi! Wrappers Delight,really soaks in the hair/scalp..I spray it on my scalp,I like to feel the radish that's in it...I spray it on my dry hair,give it a little moisture..I really prefer it on my scalp,because of the herbs/radish...
> 
> *Cant wait for the summer,cause this will be awesome.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Hmmmm... ok, good to know... thanks girl!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

kupenda said:


> Patiently waiting on my Hairitage Hydrations order. Got an 8 ounce Soft Lime Marshmallow and a 4 ounce Hemp Nostalgia



Man, that hemp nostalgia seems dreamy! I can't wait for your review!


----------



## veesweets (Jan 22, 2013)

Tutti Frutti Honey Butter Cream from Hairitage Hydration
2 samples from Soultanicals: Afrotastic DC and Marula Muru 
That should be it for a while unless I see a good Valentine's Day sale somewhere


----------



## cutenss (Jan 22, 2013)

Yay!  I just received my Hairitage Hydrations and my NaturelleGrow. Now what do I do  How do you girls use the Jar of Joe and Sprouts?  I know how to DC   Off to do a search.


----------



## Sholapie (Jan 22, 2013)

Silicon mix arrived in post today


----------



## Purplerain77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Soultanicals Deluxe Sample Set - I ordered this in the beginning of January and just received it today. Unfortunately I just got braids over the weekend so I can't even use the products for at least 4 weeks now...patience...


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 22, 2013)

Tresemme flawless curls conditioner
Elucence moisture acidifying shampoo
Elucence extended moisture repair treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2013)

Naturelle Grow

x1 Pumpkin Butter


----------



## Lita (Jan 22, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Yay!  I just received my Hairitage Hydrations and my NaturelleGrow. Now what do I do  How do you girls use the Jar of Joe and Sprouts?  I know how to DC   Off to do a search.



cutenss Hi! After your wash & dc,you can apply the sprout on your scalp,lightly..Jar Of Joe after you apply your leave-in on the length..It absorbs very well on damp hair..Little goes a long way..Moisturizes & seals in moisture.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2013)

@cutenss

I use them both on dry hair as a Butter/Moisturizer. I've never tried either on damp hair. 

Let us know.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 22, 2013)

Tell me why I've only been using Jar of Joe on my scalp .


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

Lita said:


> Babygrowth Hi! Wrappers Delight,really soaks in the hair/scalp..I spray it on my scalp,I like to feel the radish that's in it...I spray it on my dry hair,give it a little moisture..I really prefer it on my scalp,because of the herbs/radish...
> 
> *Cant wait for the summer,cause this will be awesome.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yeah, so Lita I take that back. After it soaked in (like an hour later) my hair softened. Lol! I don't know what I was expecting but it did the job.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 22, 2013)

NaturelleGrow:


Pumpkin Seed Creamy Whipped Hair Butter 

Honey, Avocado & Aloe Intense Moisturizing Deep Treatment Mask 


From HairitageHydration


Soft Coconut Marshmallows 
Soft and Creamy Black Coffee
Soft and Creamy Horsetail Hair Butter
Cocoaloe Hair Hydrator


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 22, 2013)

New version of JessieCurl Conditioning Treatment
DB Transitioning Cream
Kamaza Care Califa Spray


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 23, 2013)

Gold n Hot ceramic flat iron, Beyond the Zone Turn up the heat, Aphogee two step protein packet.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 23, 2013)

> Gold n Hot ceramic flat iron



BEAUTYU2U
The only reason I bought my Sedu irons was because this iron died on me. I had it 4 years and it was ceramic (one of their older models) and LAWD DID I LOVE IT! It help me flat iron my hair in the pic I attached (this is from decemeber 2009). 

***MOMENT OF SILENCE FOR ONE THE BEST IRONS I'VE EVER USED****


----------



## Coffee (Jan 23, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> New version of JessieCurl Conditioning Treatment
> DB Transitioning Cream
> Kamaza Care Califa Spray


 
Beamodel, I had that Komaza Care Spray in my basket; let me know how you like it. Also the new version of JessiCurl Condish Trmt.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Beamodel, I had that Komaza Care Spray in my basket; let me know how you like it. Also the new version of JessiCurl Condish Trmt.



^^^ will do Coffee


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 23, 2013)

Tropic Isle Living Jamaican Coconut Black Castor Oil


----------



## cutenss (Jan 23, 2013)

Lita said:


> cutenss Hi! After your wash & dc,you can apply the sprout on your scalp,lightly..Jar Of Joe after you apply your leave-in on the length..It absorbs very well on damp hair..Little goes a long way..Moisturizes & seals in moisture.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> I use them both on dry hair as a Butter/Moisturizer. I've never tried either on damp hair.
> 
> Let us know.



Lita and IDareT'sHair Thanks chicas  I am pre-pooing now, and I am going to clarify in the morning, so that I can get full, accurate effect. I will be using one of my new DC's too.  Whichever one has the marshmallows in it


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes to carrots condish, Knot today stuff, and Hawaiian silky.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

Melitta Ready Set Joe single cup coffee maker (for my coffee rinses) I couldn't wait til next month! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2013)

**20%** HYDRATHERMAL NATURALS Until Midnight tonight.

Code = thanks


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> BEAUTYU2U
> The only reason I bought my Sedu irons was because this iron died on me. I had it 4 years and it was ceramic (one of their older models) and LAWD DID I LOVE IT! It help me flat iron my hair in the pic I attached (this is from decemeber 2009).
> 
> ***MOMENT OF SILENCE FOR ONE THE BEST IRONS I'VE EVER USED****



I'm so glad I got it. The woman at Ulta wanted me to buy that $120 Sedu. Hells to the naw lol. I got this flat iron for $30. Finally, found a flat iron that actually gets my hair straight, not fluffy.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2013)

From Miss Jessie's:

Super Sweetback Treatment- 30% discount sure helps~


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought the Bee Mine Serum, Moisturizer, and Avacodo Conditioner. I can't wait til it comes!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 24, 2013)

Songbirdb said:


> I bought the Bee Mine Serum, Moisturizer, and Avacodo Conditioner. I can't wait til it comes!



I love the moisturizer  I use it on my damp hair and my hair frickin adores it


----------



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2013)

*From Sally's:*

Hair Chemist Macadamia Poo w/Free Macadamia Oil
Miracle 7 Heavenly Healer intense Leave-in (New)
Shower Detangler comb
Age Beautiful Intense Strengthening Trmt (pak)
Salon Care 3 in Butterfly Clamps (12)
30 package plastic caps
Tortoise Shower Detangler - An awesome comb, will pick up another in case they discontinue them!!

*Soap.com*

Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Trmt



*From Walmart:*

L'Oreal Advanced Care Smoothing Polishing Poo & Condish...only $3.47 ea


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, finally I bought something this month. I didn't think I would but I had to replenish some things so I bought:

2 (16oz) bottles of Keracare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil

1 (16oz) bottle os Keracare Leave-in Conditioner

1 (5lb) tub of Affirm Creme Relaxer, mild, lye

1 (8oz) bottle of Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo

1 jar of Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment - WOW! This night treatment is 10 times better than Mizani Night Treatment AND without the mineral oil. My hair feels so soft and silky the next morning after applying this cream. I was only trying it out, but now I think I need to get a couple more jars of it. I mean I never want to wash my hair when I use this on it. Plus it smells really good too.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh forgot to add that I also bought:

2 (4oz) jars of Keracare Edge Tamers to keep my edges in place. 

This truly is a great frizz tamer for my edges especially when my hair is in a bun which by the way, has been my predominant hair style for almost a year now I think. As a result, my hair is growing fast and thick. 

I'm extremely careful how tightly I pull my hair back into the bun. For one, I never use a comb or brush, just my fingers while my hair is still wet. This has been so easy for my newly busy lifestyle too.


----------



## Toy (Jan 24, 2013)

6 bottles of S-curl
3 bottles of proline softner moisturizer.
1 jar of silk elements intense moisture treatment.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 24, 2013)

From SupplementWarehouse:


Shea Radiance Moisture Rich Hair Butter
Shea Radiance Moistuizing Milk Spritz
Shea Radiance Nourishing Hair Repair Cream


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2013)

AfroVeda 35% off Today only code-BEFLASHY

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 25, 2013)

I received my order from TreeNaturals today. The leave in and condish smell oh so wonderful.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 25, 2013)

Redken Smooth Down Detangling Cream Leave-In


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 25, 2013)

Dabur Vatika Naturals Virgin Olive Deep Conditioning Hair Mask

80 Curl formers }short and wide & long and wide.


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2013)

Coffee said:


> I received my order from TreeNaturals today. The leave in and condish smell oh so wonderful.



Coffee Dont forget to give a review..How is the texture?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## veesweets (Jan 25, 2013)

Free Domestic Ground Shipping all day (Friday) from Curlmart. Code: FREE


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 25, 2013)

Free shipping at CurlMart... code = FREE


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 25, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Free Domestic Ground Shipping all day (Friday) from Curlmart. Code: FREE



When I tell you that eretime I post a code I press enter.. then bam! somebody else posted it!!  I give up


----------



## veesweets (Jan 25, 2013)

GrowAHead I was so surprised that nobody beat me this time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

Soultanicals:
x1 8 ounce Fluffalicious
x1 4 ounce Marula Muru Moisture


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2013)

Hairitage Hydrations: coco mango moisturizer, coco yuzu love, green tea time, mango colada, cocoaloe hydrator, cream of broccoli, and blackberry sage moisturizer 

Forgot to add hemp nostalgia


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2013)

Tressemme natural conditioner
2X As I am cowash 
Salon care hair clips
Salon care rollers 
Bhrangraj powder 
Motions natural hair masque


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2013)

Soultanicals: Mango dip 8oz, afro love scalp rub sample, kinky silk tress milk sample, fluffalicious 4oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

*MARIE DEAN'S 20% OFF VALENTINE'S DAY SALE* Until Feb 14th Code = *LOVED20*


----------



## Coffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Went shopping for food at Wal-mart, but as always I walk down the hair isle. So, I picked up the following:

L'Oreal Advanced Care Oils - Smooth Intense Fizz Taming Serum, and New Triple Resist Ultimate Strength Solution.

I also got a tube of Smooth Intense Xtreme Straight Cream.


----------



## moniq (Jan 25, 2013)

4 - ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Paks (original)
I was grocery shopping and I saw them.  I will make sure I pick up some more whenever I see them because there were many of the new ones in stock.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 25, 2013)

Cream of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo


----------



## cutenss (Jan 25, 2013)

Hot Sock from Ebay 







CreaClip from Ebay






Guess who is gonna be straightening and trimming soon 

ME


----------



## cutenss (Jan 25, 2013)

And from the CurlMart "Free Shipping" deal:

Elucence Acidifying Shampoo (Liter)






Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Moisture Milk






I had been wanting to try these products


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know how I missed posting the following 2 items that I purchased with my previous order but here they are:

1 (32oz) bottle of Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (New formula has argan oil in it - I'll see how much I like it)

1 (32oz) Jar of Keracare Intensive Restorative Masque - this is by far my favorite protein treatment EVER! I never allow myself to run out of it. I love it even more than AO GPB Conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2013)

cutenss said:


> And from the CurlMart "Free Shipping" deal:
> 
> Elucence Acidifying Shampoo (Liter)


 

cutenss, I'm not sure this thread is very good for me because as soon as I saw this shampoo, which by the way, I have been wanting to try since like....forever! I went right over to curlmart and bought it. The free shipping coupon didn't hurt either.

I just couldn't help myself because it's sulfate-free and my hair, I've discovered, loves sulfate-free shampoos. I still texlax my hair so this is still a really good purchase for me. 

I need to rid myself of the Affirm sulfate neutralizing shampoo I'm currently using. I'm sure my sister would have no objections taking it off my hands.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

SSI okra reconstructor

Hibiscus tea, marshmallow root tea, and horsetail


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2013)

So I just walked in the house and I seen that Soultanicals was having a sale and then I seen curlmart had the free shipping get up. So here is my dilemma ....2 Detangling Slips from Soultanicals or The Jesscurl DC from Curlmart ****DECISIONS DECISIONS! 

You know I just realized I don't need either  I think I'll get something from curl junkie instead . 

..............................Nahhhhhhhhhh....I'm getting the detangling slips (make that 5)....I'S STOCKIN'!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So I just walked in the house and I seen that Soultanicals was having a sale and then I seen curlmart had the free shipping get up. So here is my dilemma ....2 Detangling Slips from Soultanicals or The Jesscurl DC from Curlmart ****DECISIONS DECISIONS!
> 
> You know I just realized I don't need either  I think I'll get something from curl junkie instead .
> 
> ..............................Nahhhhhhhhhh....I'm getting the detangling slips (make that 5)....I'S STOCKIN'!



Lol! You are too funny!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2013)

@Babygrowth....I didn't even get them. I was on the Pay Now page and looked at my stash and realized.The thing is OUT OF CONTROL! My SO went and bought me another plastic drawer yesterday. He said and I quote....."I love you and all, but that dresser there <*points to dresser> IS MINE! He then hands me the drawer and walks out shaking his head. Thing is he came back three minutes later and asked when I was going back to TJ Maxx because he's out of his Giovanni Shampoo and Condish...Apparently its his "staple" lol....


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Babygrowth....I didn't even get them. I was on the Pay Now page and looked at my stash and realized.The thing is OUT OF CONTROL! My SO went and bought me another plastic drawer yesterday. He said and I quote....."I love you and all, but that dresser there <*points to dresser> IS MINE! He then hands me the drawer and walks out shaking his head. Thing is he came back three minutes later and asked when I was going back to TJ Maxx because he's out of his Giovanni Shampoo and Condish...Apparently its his "staple" lol....



   the nerve of him!!! ROTFL! I commend you on your self control!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 26, 2013)

Sigh......from NaturalleGrow, I ordered the following:

Lemon & Mint Detox Hair Cleansing Conditioner

HEALTHY STRANDS -moisturizing cleansing cream

Orange & Hibiscus Deep Conditioning Treatment

NaturelleGrow Soft N Silky Leave-In detangling conditioner/curl cream/Hair Softner


----------



## cutenss (Jan 26, 2013)

Aggie, yea, this is not the place to be, if you want to keep a few dimes in your pocket   But I am excited about the shampoo.  I have never used it, but I have heard rave reviews.  Have you ever used it?  And the free shipping oke: at a sista does not help   But I can say that I have enough of my ORS Creamy Aloe for one wash, and about 1/4 bottle of Kinky Curly Come Clean to justify my purchase


----------



## Coffee (Jan 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, ya'll have finally broken me down on ordering from Soultanticals....... So what is this sale you speak of? I already have my basket ready, just need to know bout the sale .

Also, what you said about your hubby is just hilarious~, but he sounds like a sweetie .


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 26, 2013)

Silky Milk setting lotion to try with the curlformers, Keracare foaming wrap lotion (in case silky milk doesn't work LOL)  Lacio Lacio, (shhhh...don't tell the curly girls!) and the L'oreal Ever Curl Cleansing Conditioner and Rinse-out conditioner (the name escapes me).  The silky milk and ever curl were ordered online, so I am waiting with anticipation...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

@cutenss @Aggie

You'll both Lurve that Shampoo. It's a staple for me especially the 1st wash post-relaxer. 

I've had that Liter forever. 

Very good choice. It does everything it says it does. A Clarifier, A Neutralizer an Acidifyer and a Chelator. Good Stuff.

I got that one from La Colocha *miss her*


----------



## january noir (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't purchased it yet, but I really want Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment and another jar of the Super Sweetback Treatment but unfortunately I missed the 30% off sale for the large sizes.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2013)

Coffee said:


> @EnExitStageLeft, ya'll have finally broken me down on ordering from Soultanticals....... So what is this sale you speak of? I already have my basket ready, just need to know bout the sale .
> 
> Also, what you said about your hubby is just hilarious~, but he sounds like a sweetie .



Coffee
Its free shipping on orders over 25 dollars and you can sign up for her mailing list and get a 15% off coupon and use it as well.  Girl that man gives me at least 34 headaches a day. He's a sweetie though, I just can't believe he bust me out like that. Especially since one closet of our house is dedicated SOLELY to his shoe collection. I can't really talk though....I have "several" closets . .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> the nerve of him!!! ROTFL! I commend you on your self control!



GIRL IT WAS TORTURE! I kept justifying that I need them to detangle. Then I I looked and seen I have a couple already plus about 20+ V05 condish's that exceed my detangling expectations. So, sadly I had to pass . 


(BUT if I should come on here later, sayin' that I did purchased them.....PRAY 4 ME! Because the struggle is real yall.....)


----------



## loved (Jan 26, 2013)

Colorsilk Black/Brown hair color. I'm going to use it before I take my one year anniversary BC pics on 2/25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

Hairitage Hydrations
x1 Black Coffee Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairitage Hydrations
> x1 Black Coffee Creme



IDareT'sHair

I wonder how that one is. I also wonder how the coconut marshmallow one smells like. Did u use the 26% off code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

Beamodel

I didn't know there was a 26% off Code? 

But I think I might have that one.  

She sent me some 'samples' of some of her new items before she launched them.

Lemme go smell it.  I think she sent me samples of:

Marshmallow & Lime
Tutti Fruitti
Peach Lotion *I think this is for body*
And maybe the one you're talmbout.  Lemme go look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

@Beamodel

No, I don't have that one. 

I have 2 "sample" versions of the Marshmallow one.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I didn't know there was a 26% off Code?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

All her stuff sounds so yummy. I sent her a msg and asked what does the coconut marshmallow smell like. She said coconut and lime. The code is 26OFF. Someone posted it in the vendor forum. She might adjust ur invoice for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> All her stuff sounds so yummy. I sent her a msg and asked what does the *coconut marshmallow smell like. She said coconut and lime*. The code is 26OFF. Someone posted it in the vendor forum. She might adjust ur invoice for you.


 
Beamodel

Oh, well, I might have it then.  Both of the samples smell like a light Lime.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> Oh, well, I might have it then.  Both of the samples smell like a light Lime.



IDareT'sHair. Thanks girl.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2013)

HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow leave in
HH Jar of Joe (another one)


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 26, 2013)

200 x 700mg MSM capsules NO FILLERS! 

Will take with my silica (which is good for 'hard as nails'...nails. But hasn't really given me growth, just soft NG).


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Jan 26, 2013)

I finally broke down and purchased a steamer today off of ebay.  I also ordered more marine collagen, Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream and Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 26, 2013)

Ebay:

Hair Growth Stimulating-Super Detangling Conditioner 8 OZ.



Soultanicals:


Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious
Knot Sauce
Mango Dip Detangling Slip


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 26, 2013)

Optimum salon Care Amla Legend Billion Hair Potion


----------



## MissZane (Jan 26, 2013)

Amla oil & african pride shea butter leave in..


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

Shi Naturals 25% off..Code-JANUARY 

*Will close from Feb-March

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Sholapie (Jan 27, 2013)

Ors aloe shampoo
Phyto organics kelate shampoo
Affirm 5 -in-1 reconstructor litre bottle
Elasta qp design silk x2
Fantasia ic shine creme x2
Aussie moist 3 min miracle x3


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 27, 2013)

Ouidad ( private sales)

Moisture lock sets
Curl power kit
Eat, drink & be curly

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 27, 2013)

1.Schwarzkopf bonacure repair rescue sealed ends 
2.One&Only Argan Oil
3.Redken anti snap

Ran out of my Argan oil. 
I was also in need of something to maintain my ends. I wont be buying anything unless it's absolutely essential! (I may start using the bonacure for my entire hair after using up the anti snap)
Im using up my stash !!Less is more!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 27, 2013)

From HertiageHydrations...again .

Green Tea Time (4oz)
Moisture Riser 8oz 
Tutti Frutti Honey Butter Cream - 4oz
Silk n' Aloe Cream 2oz
Sweet Butter Pomade4oz

Used the 26% off


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

@Coffee

Let me know about that Moisture Riser.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 27, 2013)

From Sephora:

ALTERNA/ Caviar Repair RX Re-Texturizing Protein Cream 

ALTERNA/ Caviar Repair RX Instant Recovery Shampoo


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 28, 2013)

Linange Shea Butter Texturizer from UglyNBeauty via EBAY

I plan to texlax at 10 weeks post, so that I can have a fresh texlax for my Bday April 30th (I will again texlax at 10 weeks post).


----------



## JBunnie (Jan 28, 2013)

A bottle of KCNT
Bottle of Jojoba oil


----------



## cutenss (Jan 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Linange Shea Butter Texturizer from UglyNBeauty via EBAY
> 
> I plan to texlax at 10 weeks post, so that I can have a fresh texlax for my Bday April 30th (I will again texlax at 10 weeks post).



EnExitStageLeft I knew that was something about you girly  You were born on one of the BESTEST days EVA!  My only child's birthday.  He will be 25 years old.  The other BESTEST day is July 11, my birthday


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Ambrosa-
*Coco Passion Hair Nectar dc
*Satin Curls detangle leave-in
*Caramel Souffle Curl Cream

...............................

Soultincals-
*Curly Silk Tress Hair Milk
*Master Hair Cleanse (scalp detox)
*Knot Sauce
*Flufflicious 

......................

Heritage Hydration-
*Coconut Marshmellow leave-in
*Cream of Broccli
*Coconut Mango Moisturizer
*Tutti Frutti Honey Butter Hair Cream
*Black Coffee Soft Cream
................................

Natrualle Grow-
*Soft-n-Silky leave in

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 28, 2013)

cutenss said:


> @EnExitStageLeft I knew that was something about you girly  You were born on one of the BESTEST days EVA! My only child's birthday. He will be 25 years old. The other BESTEST day is July 11, my birthday


 

AWWWW! I never had a birthday twin . I'm sure he's awesome (all taurus are )! My aunts birthday is July 10th. She's one day short


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jan 28, 2013)

More Giovanni Nutrafix for my DCs...


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 28, 2013)

Joico moisture recovery shampoo and balm

I think I'm done buying for a while.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 28, 2013)

More queen Helene cholesterol


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghd flat iron.

Hopefully going on a no buy. I have enough stuff now.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2013)

NaturelleGrow Soft N Silky leave in/detangler


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Komaza-
*Aloe My Hair leave-in 

Natures Life-
*Marine Collagen 2x's

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2013)

Komaza-Aloe My Hair leave-in (free sample) shipping $1.75 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 29, 2013)

Linange Shea Butter Lye Relaxer-2jars
Linange Neutralizing Conditioner
AE Garlic Mask
Elasta QP Stop Action Neutralizing shampoo
Luster's S-Curl
Aloe Vera Juice
Peppermint oil
Rosemary oil
Tea Tree oil


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ great haul!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 29, 2013)

Xpressions braiding hair - 4 packs for $40. I feel like I was cheated, but my options are limited locally. If anyone knows where I can get this cheaper online, please let me know.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2013)

My Enjoy Intensive Reconstructing Spray finally arrived. I'm waiting on the Instant Reconstructor so I can give myself a much needed deep conditioning treatment. These 2 products are supposed to be used together for maximum results. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 29, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Xpressions braiding hair - 4 packs for $40. I feel like I was cheated, but my options are limited locally. If anyone knows where I can get this cheaper online, please let me know.



Wow, that was way too much in my opinion. I believe it's cheapest overseas. The local bss where I purchased mine was 3.99 a pack, and from what I hear even that was too much.

Ogoma The cheapest place I could find was Amazon ranging from $2.75 to $2.99.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 29, 2013)

A Length Check Tee-Shirt


----------



## kbnax (Jan 29, 2013)

Aussie 3min
Aussie moist con
Silk elements treatment x2
GVP conditioning balm x2
Sunflower oil

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2013)

Naturelle Grow-

*Pumpkin Hair Butter
*Moisturizing Hair Cream

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2013)

Lita said:


> Komaza-Aloe My Hair leave-in (free sample) shipping $1.75
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, MarieDean has an really awesome Aloe Leave in too!


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Lita, MarieDean has an really awesome Aloe Leave in too!



Coffee Yep,I gave mine away...Me & Aloe have a funny relationship at times..lol

*Some products with Aloe,my hair/scalp loves & some my hair/scalp hates..
Keep you posted with this one..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

HH shipped..The soft milk leave-in..Only!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2013)

I am still waiting on 2 orders from HH, about 10 products all together .


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2013)

Lita said:


> Naturelle Grow-
> 
> *Pumpkin Hair Butter
> *Moisturizing Hair Cream
> ...


 
Lita, I have both of those. The moisturizer is light and moisturizes really well. Haven't tried the Pumpkin Hair Butter yet.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2013)

Lita said:


> Naturelle Grow-
> 
> *Pumpkin Hair Butter
> *Moisturizing Hair Cream
> ...


 

Opps, double post.


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee said:


> Lita, I have both of those. The moisturizer is light and moisturizes really well. Haven't tried the Pumpkin Hair Butter yet.



Coffee You know,I'm going to do a review..lol..
*You have to try NG Orange & Hibiscus Dc Mask the slip/moisture is incredible,very very soft hair..My new (HG) hair is in love..lol

HH-only one package shipped (soft coconut Marshmellow milk)..Guess I'll get the rest next week.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2013)

@Lita, I haven't tried anything yet, so I'll be waiting on you review .


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 30, 2013)

Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair Pro4


----------



## g.lo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Xpressions braiding hair - 4 packs for $40. I feel like I was cheated, but my options are limited locally. If anyone knows where I can get this cheaper online, please let me know.



Wow, that is the price where you are!!!
I am in the Uk and it is around 4USD per pack! just wow!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 30, 2013)

So my Curl Mart order came.  I order TWO items.  I have no more room at "the inn"(under my sink).  You are going to see me a lot less of me here, and more in the use up your stash thread.  I have got to use up some of this stuff.    I see alot of co-washing in my future.

I will be buying more henna and castor oil.  But those are hair necessities.  The PJ in me a taking a NEEDED vacation   Will somebody come visit me


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

cutenss said:


> So my Curl Mart order came.  I order TWO items.  I have no more room at "the inn"(under my sink).  You are going to see me a lot less of me here, and more in the use up your stash thread.  I have got to use up some of this stuff.    I see alot of co-washing in my future.
> 
> I will be buying more henna and castor oil.  But those are hair necessities.  The PJ in me a taking a NEEDED vacation   Will somebody come visit me



cutenss I'll come see you.....I have one more Ayurvedic line,I will purchase from & Shea kids detangle poo..I'm done..

*Used up most of my oils & samples..Yeah!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 30, 2013)

@cutenss I know what you mean. When I gave up on my no buy I thought I was going to go on a serious spending spree. Long and Behold, I really haven't bought much of anything. Some bunning tools, a length check shirt and a 2 or 3 hair products ...thats it. Its actually kind of funny. I almost had a run in with the Soultanicals sale, but I opt'ed not too (I had some restraint y'all )...maybe this means that my PJ is starting to tucker out a bit . My spending account is going to thank her for this, however I'm sure I'm  going to spend the extra bucks on skincare and shoes (I'm also obsessed with them  lol). 

I think my next major purchase will be from SheScentIt (during her Valentine's Day Sale). I plan to stock on the Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (3) and the Avocado Conditioner (3-16oz's).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

cutenss said:


> *The PJ in me a taking a NEEDED vacation  Will somebody come visit me*


 
cutenss

Nah Son.  I'll see ya' when you get back

What about all those Valentines Day Sales??? *just messin' w/you*

Girl, don't be lookin' for no Lita.  She ain't comin'...................


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss
> 
> Nah Son.  I'll see ya' when you get back
> 
> ...


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss
> 
> Nah Son.  I'll see ya' when you get back
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair cutenss Hahaha...I'll stop bye,from time to time..lol..I'm a work in progress..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Lita and EnExitStageLeft and  IDareT'sHair.  Even though I busted out laughing when I read that post, along with Brownie518.  I do love your honestly   Actually I don't expect to see any of you   But do a  by, and show some love   I would love to participate in the Valentines sales, but where would I put what I ordered?   I will be glad when me and DH buy a house, so I can have my beauty room.  That way I will have more storage.

And I too have purchased alot of skincare, and other items in lieu of hair products


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

cutenss I have a huge skin care haul..Have to keep the skin looking nice too..lol..

*I did get rid of a lot products..I'm happy about that & some is crossed off my list forever.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

cutenss said:


> *But do a  by, and show some love *


 
@cutenss Sorry Gurl....But that's one Skreet I won't be driving by.........

Dueces.....


----------



## cutenss (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang, a sista can't even get a drive by?   That is  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

@cutenss

You know we need YOU OVA' HERE so stop Playin'. ... 

Everyone loves how you post Pics of your latest purchases.

Gurl....If it wasn't for you, I wouldna' never remember I had that _Roots Only _Thingy buried in my Stash.

DON'T GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cutie!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 30, 2013)

Jamaican Black Castor Oil (I finally buckled down and ordered it)
Curly Nikki's new book


----------



## cutenss (Jan 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Its because of YOU, that I tried some really nice products, and for the cheap.  Plus I would miss your commentary.  Oh, and yesterday, I bought from Ross 







Ingredients:

Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG Propyl Silanetriol (Keravis), Hippophae Rhamnoides (Oblipicha) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Kernel Oil, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Panthenol, Phenoxyethanol, Dimethicone, DMDM Hydantoin, Fragrance, Myrtus Communis (Myrtle) Oil, Citric Acid, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Coumarin, Linallol, Lilial, Citral

(same ingredients as my Kevaris Unbreakable Conditioner, new name and packaging? )

and for renewing my Sally's card, I picked this to receive free






does anyone use this and like it?


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2013)

Curls 35% off till the Feb,3rd code-Supercurls

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Dang, a sista can't even get a drive by?   That is  IDareT'sHair



cutenss Aww,don't worry,I'll drop in & say hey.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2013)

cutenss I never used that product,make sure you give a review.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cynd (Jan 31, 2013)

Just ordered Apoghee Keratin & Green Tea Reconstructor and Silicon Mix Bambu.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 31, 2013)

Coconut milk!


----------



## nerdography (Jan 31, 2013)

I ordered Koils By Nature Shealoe Leave-In on Monday. I'm still waiting on it to be shipped though


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jan 31, 2013)

Blue Magic Cholesterol.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 31, 2013)

This is my last purchase for the month .

From NaturaleGrowth

Coconut Water Hair Cleansing Conditioner
Pumpkin Seed Creamy Whipped Hair Butter 
Sweet Honey Nectar MEGA Growth Hair Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2013)

N'Joi Creations
x1 Ayurvedic Butter


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 31, 2013)

More EVOCO
Hemp seed oil
One n Only Argan oil


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 1, 2013)

B.A.S.K. Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream


----------



## majinbuu252 (Feb 2, 2013)

Oyin HairDew.


----------

